# Non riesco ad uscirne



## Elisa (17 Agosto 2011)

Ciao a tutti. Tanti mi conoscono bene. Da tanti anni cerco di chiudere una storia con un amante bastardo ma senza risultati. Non funziona niente. Lui che me ne fa di tutti i colori, sedute dalla psicologa, riavvicinamenti a mio marito...
Il problema sono IO. Mi piace farmi del male, mi piace distruggermi la vita.
Mi aveva rifregata sapete? eh si. che brava, tante parole, bei discorsi. Ed eccomi qui. A punto e a capo.
FIno alla prossima.
Ne ho scoperto un'altra...che ha provato a rintracciare una ragazzina (lui ha 47 anni) che gli aveva fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. Come ho fatto lasciate stare...
Io che da 5 anni e mezzo vivo in questo incubo, me ne ha fatte passare di tutti i colori, abbiamo quasi distrutto due famiglie, ho dovuto andare in "terapia", ho una vita che tale non si puo' +chiamare...e lui...
Le novita' sono che: con la moglie ha messo a posto le cose (fregandola come con me x l'ennesima volta); si e' organizzato una vacanza di 4 settimane (quando a me piange sempre miseria, uno dei tanti motivi per non poter lasciare la famiglia-no comment); e dulcis in fondu fa il cretino in giro e con tutto quello che abbiamo passato in questi anni.
Me lo avevate detto tutti in questo forum. Ma la colpa e' solo mia. Si vede che pure io ho qualcosa che non va di serio per continuare con un uomo cosi' di merda.

Appena rientra la psicologa dovro' ricominciare a lavorare su me stessa, ma sono davvero demoralizzata. Chi mi segue sa' da quanti anni vado avanti cosi'.
Come finiro'??? Non lo so' piu' ragazzi.
Chi ancora ha voglia di darmi un po' di forza e consigli, si faccia avanti. Io ormai sono definitivamente DISTRUTTA.


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2011)

Elisa io non sono un'esperta, ma era da immaginare che non potevi diventare una donna diversa dall'oggi al domani, per il fatto che avevi deciso di andare dalla psicologa... che sicuramente, è un passo avanti, ma per "ricostruirsi" tutta ci vuole ben altro...
Rispetto all'inizio io ti leggo molto lucida, hai fotografato molto bene il modo di comportarsi del tuo amante.
Io credo due cose: la prima è che, a prescindere, tu non ami più tuo marito; e la seconda è che il tuo amante non ci pensa assolutamente a lasciare il nido famigliare (probabilmente è di quelli che pensano che nella vita ci si sposa una volta sola...), anche perchè se vuole farsi le sue storielle se le può fare ogniqualvolta ne ha la possibilità... come - quando - dove gli pare.
Cosa volevo dirti ancora... ecco: la tua vita rimarrà sempre insopportabile se tu "subisci" entrambe queste cose che ti ho detto.
Ora che sai com'è la situazione, puoi scegliere se fartela andare bene lo stesso, oppure se voltare pagina lasciando entrambi, oppure uno solo dei due.... questo dipende un po' dal tuo carattere.
Ma sai cosa credo? Secondo me comincerai a "vederci chiaro" e a ritrovare fiducia, quando ne conoscerai un terzo, di uomo interessante di cui innamorarti perdutamente. Speriamo non sia una replica del tuo "amante bastardo".
Un bacio
ari


----------



## Elisa (17 Agosto 2011)

Grazie per avermi risposto...si ormai sono molto lucida, in verita' lo sono da mesi. Ma mi sentivo talmente "legata" a quello che ho addirittura pensato: "ma si, forse meglio cosi', fare gli amanti...chi ce lo fa fare a metterci nei casini". Invece ho subito una sua scelta e me la sono fatta andare bene x non perderlo. Ho cosi' ri-perso la mia dignita'. Perche' dopo tanto tempo non si puo' essere sempre allo stesso punto, non e' "umano". Lui fa schifo. Ma io sono peggio di lui. Quale donna si farebbe trattare cosi' e inoltre metterebbe a rischio la serenita' dei suoi bimbi per i propri egoismi? Eccomi.
Morale, poi scoprire che il bellimbusto nel frattempo, tra una crisi e l'altra tra di noi, fa il cretino in giro, e' stato troppo. Forse avrei preferito non sapere anche se questa botta e' talmente forte che spero davvero mi aiuti SERIAMENTE a cambiare.
Con mio marito non so', devo dirti che in alcuni momenti mi e' sembrato di riprovare qualcosa di forte, in altri meno, ma finche' non usciro' da questa dipendenza maniacale non avro' la lucidita' per capire veramente cosa provo.
E soprattutto finche' non imparero' ad amare prima me stessa, non potro' mai amare nessun uomo.


----------



## Daniele (17 Agosto 2011)

Ti rendi conto che il tuo amante sta cercando un'altra ruota di scorta adesso che tu fai i capricci? Si chiama amore questo? Lo so che tra amanti si accrese tutte le vicende vissute insieme, ma sinceramente, cosa hai vissuto di così grande con questo uomo che non hai sicuramente vissuto di più grande con tuo marito? 
Del resto è evidente che tu hai un problema di autostima e sinceramente secondo me dovresti dire tutto a tuo marito, perchè tu non sei una traditrice normale, sei dipendente dall'affetto degli altri e non sei capace di scollarti da loro (anche da tuo marito, piuttosto che lasciarlo hai preferito fargli del gran male).
Tu hai bisogno di cure in clinica e non scherzo, devi uscire dalla tua vita per essere aiutata, se non lo fai auguri, questa cosa andrà avanti ancora per anni e brutto da dirsi, te lo sarai voluta tu questo inferno, cazzo si vive una volta sola, perchè ci si deve fare così tanto male???


----------



## Elisa (17 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Daniele, putroppo hai ragione su tutto. sono in confusione totale. Comunque ci provo x l'ultima volta, anche xche' non posso allontanarmi da casa, ho due bimbi meravigliosi che hanno bisogno di me. Sto' cercando di non far scoppiare "una bomba". Mio marito sa' che io ho tanti dubbi su di noi e della psicologa, magari pensa che non riesco a dimenticare "quello", non so'...non mi chiede...non ne parliamo...anche lui ha il suo carattere, e' chiuso sull'esprimere emozioni e forse x questo ho avuto bisogno di altro. Ho provato a chiedere a lui tante volte, ma piu' di tanto non riesce...MA NON E' COLPA SUA, ci mancherebbe.
Questa nuova mazzata spero mi aiuti definitivamente...non so' + che dirti, sinceramente.
Se non che purtroppo mi sono rovinata la vita per un cazzo!! 
Ciao Dani e grazie!


----------



## Daniele (17 Agosto 2011)

Io tuoi figli hanno bisogno dio una madre, non di una madre a mezzo servizio Elisa, per questo ti esorto a pensare a qualcosa di più di una psicologa e così via. Ah, hai cambiato numero di telefono? QUesta è la prima cosa da fare, come cancellare  il numero di lui, devi essere libera da questi legacci, fino a che non riuscirai a disfarti di queste due cose, tu non sarai libera e non ne avrai la possibilità. Fottitene che gli altri hanno il tuo numero di telefono, spedisci un messaggio a tutte le persone importanti con il nuovo numero e via, cambialo.
Elisa, posso solo spronarti così, dicendo che hai una dipendenza, una droga e come tale va trattata, quindi devi fare quello che ti si dice di fare, eseguire compiti semplici in sequenza e pian piano ne uscirai, tra 1 anno o due.


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Io a questo punto mi auguro soltanto che sia un figo della madonna, più affascinante di George Clooney e più buono di Ghandi, altrimenti non si spiega proprio il tuo masochismo....


----------



## Amoremio (18 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io a questo punto mi auguro soltanto che sia un figo della madonna, più affascinante di George Clooney e più buono di Ghandi, altrimenti non si spiega proprio il tuo masochismo....


nonchè capo branco delle marmotte che incartano la cioccolata

elisa, forse è proprio il fatto di esserti spesa tanto in questo rapporto allucinante ad impedirti di staccartene


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Kid carissimo...lo so', non dire niente...putroppo qua non c'entra lui, ma solo IO. Lui e' solo una merda di uomo (a questo punto, dopo le ultime scoperte lo posso dire FORTE!!)...e io una poveretta.


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

L'unica soluzione a questo punto potrebbe essere quella di farti un altro amante, meno impegnativo.

Non sto scherzando... qualcuno che possa distrarti da lui, ma che non voglia realmente nulla da te, se non del sano sesso.


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Amoremio...bella quella delle marmotte! 
Mah...vediamo che succedera'... l'ha fatta grossa, davvero troppo grossa. E poi ora che si e' ringalluzzito col fatto di aver attirato le avances di una ragazzina, magari mi lascera' pure in pace...e cerchera' di rintracciare quella o altre. Che schifo!


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

No Kid. Non ho voglia di niente e nessuno. Voglio solo stare con me stessa e riflettere sul perche' mi sono cosi' umiliata e non ascoltando nessuno (nemmeno voi) dove mi ritrovo?? avevate ragione su tutto.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'unica soluzione a questo punto potrebbe essere quella di farti un altro amante, meno impegnativo.
> 
> Non sto scherzando... qualcuno che possa distrarti da lui, ma che non voglia realmente nulla da te, se non del sano sesso.


NON concordo

elisa deve risolvere sè stessa
non mettere un'ulteriore pezza a colori


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

infatti non la voglio assolutamente. il pensiero mi ripugna. E poi non e' il sesso quello che mi interessa e che mi mancava. non andavo con lui x quello, anche se alla fine, era solo quello visto il risultato.


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Io ti darei anche ragione eh....

Ma non dopo tutto questo tempo. Mi pare evidente che ad Elisa suo marito e la sua famiglia non bastano. Punto. E' triste ma è la realtà. Una donna conscia di mettere a repentaglio una famiglia per uno stronzo (come lei stessa lo definisce), è una donna alla quale questa famiglia evidentemente non basta più. Non dico che abbia torto o ragione. Ma mi sembra palese ormai che la storia col marito sia irrecuperabile.

Io le consiglio caldamente di guardare altrove, per lei e per i suoi figli, se almeno a loro ci tiene realmente aldilà del concetto di famiglia.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Amoremio...bella quella delle marmotte!
> Mah...vediamo che succedera'... l'ha fatta grossa, davvero troppo grossa. E poi ora che si e' ringalluzzito col fatto di aver attirato le avances di una ragazzina, magari mi lascera' pure in pace...e cerchera' di rintracciare quella o altre. Che schifo!


elisa, non contarci

quello che gli garantisci tu una ragazzina non glielo può dare

la ragazzina si toglierà lo sfizio ma dopo un po' le passerà
oppure comincerà a rompere e pretendere

tu gli assicuri affidabilità (non fai casini con sua moglie) e legame duraturo


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Allora i figli sono una cosa ed il rapporto con il marito un'altra...non e' che lui non mi basti ma putroppo quasi 6 anni fa mi sono "innamorata" di questo essere e sono successe tante cose sia con lui che con mio marito...
Comunque secondo la psicologa non e' irrecuperabile il mio matrimonio...ma devo prima "recuperare me"... 



Kid ha detto:


> Io ti darei anche ragione eh....
> 
> Ma non dopo tutto questo tempo. Mi pare evidente che ad Elisa suo marito e la sua famiglia non bastano. Punto. E' triste ma è la realtà. Una donna conscia di mettere a repentaglio una famiglia per uno stronzo (come lei stessa lo definisce), è una donna alla quale questa famiglia evidentemente non basta più. Non dico che abbia torto o ragione. Ma mi sembra palese ormai che la storia col marito sia irrecuperabile.
> 
> Io le consiglio caldamente di guardare altrove, per lei e per i suoi figli, se almeno a loro ci tiene realmente aldilà del concetto di famiglia.


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ti darei anche ragione eh....
> 
> Ma non dopo tutto questo tempo. Mi pare evidente che ad Elisa suo marito e la sua famiglia non bastano. Punto. E' triste ma è la realtà. Una donna conscia di mettere a repentaglio una famiglia per uno stronzo (come lei stessa lo definisce), è una donna alla quale questa famiglia evidentemente non basta più. Non dico che abbia torto o ragione. Ma mi sembra palese ormai che la storia col marito sia irrecuperabile.
> 
> Io le consiglio caldamente di guardare altrove, per lei e per i suoi figli, se almeno a loro ci tiene realmente aldilà del concetto di famiglia.


E comunque, continuo a non capire il senso di questa relazione con l'amante. Capisco il traditore seriale, non capisco il traditore bigamo... non ti è bastato un matrimonio?


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Io ora l'ho pure minacciato di non farsi + vivo o davvero faccio in modo che sua moglie sappia che uomo si e' sposata. E devo dire che non si e' fatto + sentire...oltre che "maiale", anche codardo...
Non so' amoremio...devo uscire dalla mia vita, basta. Non e' + "perdonabile" ed accettabile quello che e' venuto fuori. Se davvero avesse la faccia tosta di rifarsi vivo,davvero non rispondo di me!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Allora i figli sono una cosa ed il rapporto con il marito un'altra...non e' che lui non mi basti ma putroppo quasi 6 anni fa mi sono "innamorata" di questo essere e sono successe tante cose sia con lui che con mio marito...
> Comunque secondo la psicologa non e' irrecuperabile il mio matrimonio...ma devo prima "recuperare me"...


In bocca al lupo. A me la psicologa ha solo fatto girare i maroni.

Il mio consiglio è questo: indietro PER ME non ci torni più e se lo farai, sarà solo per "pietà". Prendi la vita più alla leggera, accettati come fallace ma non prenderti in giro: dalle storie extraconiugali non otterrai mai nulla.


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Ma che ne so' cosa e' scattato nel mio cervello anni fa...c'erano delle difficolta' in "corso" e mi sono lasciata fregare...
Poi una volta entrata in tutto questo, non sono + riuscita ad uscirne...



Kid ha detto:


> E comunque, continuo a non capire il senso di questa relazione con l'amante. Capisco il traditore seriale, non capisco il traditore bigamo... non ti è bastato un matrimonio?


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ma che ne so' cosa e' scattato nel mio cervello anni fa...c'erano delle difficolta' in "corso" e mi sono lasciata fregare...
> Poi una volta entrata in tutto questo, non sono + riuscita ad uscirne...


Si ma buon Dio... ti crea più dispiaceri che gioie... che senso ha? Non ti basta capire questo?


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Lui e' davvero bravo...pensa che la stessa cosa la fa con la moglie e io ho avuto prove anche di quello, sentite con le mie orecchie.
Ci sono persone che riescono ad ingannare e fregare e tu davvero quasi non te ne accorgi o quando lo fai e' troppo tardi. Come e' successo me, che ne sono diventata talmente dipendente da credere di poter accettare tutto ma non di perderlo. da folli!



Kid ha detto:


> Si ma buon Dio... ti crea più dispiaceri che gioie... che senso ha? Non ti basta capire questo?


----------



## Daniele (18 Agosto 2011)

Carissima, come sempre detto, cambia numero di telefono e la scusa da usare è che dovrai perdere quello attuale...ovviamente salva tutti i numeri telefonici sul computer. Ti compri un cellulare nuovo con nuova sim annessa e rifuti di metterci il numero vecchio perchè non vui fare la trafila, una scusa perfetta per non essere almeno telefonicamente più contattabile. Internet? Ecco li, fatti una nuova casella email, e usa quella per un paio di anni, se non ce l'hai la scusa è di provare gmail che è davvero stupendo come servizio e se ti prendessi un android come telefonino la scusa sarebbe che è necessario avere una casella gmail (non è proprio così, ma diciamo di si!) Carissima, devi sempre avere la scusa pronta per tutto se vuoi sopravvivere e guarire, tu hai una malattia e ne sono conoscio davvero!!! Ovvio che se lui si facesse sentire, dacci il suo indirizzo che io e kid lo gambizziamo con piacere, ci stai Kid???


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Daniele mi sa' che hai ragione. Devo cambiare numero. Il cell nuovo ce l'ho gia' (me l'hanno regalato un mese fa) ma devo inventare bene una scusa con mio marito. Purtroppo di numeri ne ho due, di due compagnie diverse, quindi e' ancora + un casino.
Comunque io credo mi lascera' in pace e sapete perche'? questa volta che sono decisa davvero e pure INCAZZATA NERA, ho deciso di salvare le prove dei suoi "adescamenti" di altre donne e soprattutto di quella ragazzina (poi vi rendete conto, alla partita di calcio del figlio 18enne e' successo!!) e appunto l'ho minacciato. Vi sembrero' fuori di testa, ma credo di averne tutto il diritto. Mi ha tirato dentro questa storia, solo fino alla scorsa primavera parlava di lasciare la moglie e trovarsi un appartamento e guardate cosa e' successo invece.
Certi uomini comunque non dovrebbero passarla liscia...io sono convinta che lui riuscira' sempre a farla franca e che nessuno in famiglia e tra amici sappia chi e' veramente. E' davvero furbo.


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

P.S. Se non scrivero' molto non sara' perche' sono ricaduta ma perche' in ufficio non posso quasi mai (ancora non c'e' molta gente in questio giorni) e da casa idem


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, come sempre detto, cambia numero di telefono e la scusa da usare è che dovrai perdere quello attuale...ovviamente salva tutti i numeri telefonici sul computer. Ti compri un cellulare nuovo con nuova sim annessa e rifuti di metterci il numero vecchio perchè non vui fare la trafila, una scusa perfetta per non essere almeno telefonicamente più contattabile. Internet? Ecco li, fatti una nuova casella email, e usa quella per un paio di anni, se non ce l'hai la scusa è di provare gmail che è davvero stupendo come servizio e se ti prendessi un android come telefonino la scusa sarebbe che è necessario avere una casella gmail (non è proprio così, ma diciamo di si!) Carissima, devi sempre avere la scusa pronta per tutto se vuoi sopravvivere e guarire, tu hai una malattia e ne sono conoscio davvero!!! Ovvio che se lui si facesse sentire, dacci il suo indirizzo che io e kid lo gambizziamo con piacere, ci stai Kid???


Ma che Daniele.... se davvero è così bravo a convincere le persone, mi metto in società con lui alla Wanna Marchi e figlia.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che Daniele.... se davvero è così bravo a convincere le persone, mi metto in società con lui alla Wanna Marchi e figlia.


certo c'è chi è bravo a convincere le persone
ma il problema vero è chi non vuole altro che lasciarsi convincere


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Hai ragione Amoremio...infatti il problema ripeto non e' lui, lui solo pezzo di m e', le cretine siamo noi donne (in questo caso io e la moglie)



Amoremio ha detto:


> certo c'è chi è bravo a convincere le persone
> ma il problema vero è chi non vuole altro che lasciarsi convincere


----------



## Kid (18 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> certo c'è chi è bravo a convincere le persone
> ma il problema vero è chi non vuole altro che lasciarsi convincere


Non me ne voglia Elisa, spero si capisca il senso... Wanna Marchi disse che finchè al mondo c'erano imbecilli, c'era posto per Wanna Marchi.


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non me ne voglia Elisa, spero si capisca il senso... Wanna Marchi disse che finchè al mondo c'erano imbecilli, c'era posto per Wanna Marchi.



figurati, mi hai fatto ridere!! anche questa e' verissima!


----------



## aristocat (18 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi risposto...si ormai sono molto lucida, in verita' lo sono da mesi. Ma mi sentivo talmente "legata" a quello che ho addirittura pensato: "*ma si, forse meglio cosi', fare gli amanti...chi ce lo fa fare a metterci nei casini*". Invece *ho subito una sua scelta* e me la sono fatta andare bene x non perderlo. Ho cosi' ri-perso la mia dignita'. Perche' dopo tanto tempo non si puo' essere sempre allo stesso punto, non e' "umano". Lui fa schifo. Ma io sono peggio di lui. Quale donna si farebbe trattare cosi' e inoltre metterebbe a rischio la serenita' dei suoi bimbi per i propri egoismi? Eccomi.
> Morale, poi scoprire che il bellimbusto nel frattempo, tra una crisi e l'altra tra di noi, fa il cretino in giro, e' stato troppo. Forse avrei preferito non sapere anche se questa botta e' talmente forte che spero davvero mi aiuti SERIAMENTE a cambiare.
> Con mio marito non so', devo dirti che in alcuni momenti mi e' sembrato di riprovare qualcosa di forte, in altri meno, ma finche' non usciro' da questa dipendenza maniacale non avro' la lucidita' per capire veramente cosa provo.
> *E soprattutto finche' non imparero' ad amare prima me stessa*, *non potro' mai amare nessun uomo*.


Hai detto delle cose molto "forti", interessanti... 
Parto dalla fine. Oddio, non è così tassativo il fatto che si può amare una persona solo a condizione di amare prima sé stessi ... almeno secondo me. L'amore arriva quando sei serena, come quando sei "a terra"; quando sei incazzata, come quando sei felice di tuo... alla fine è proprio l'amore dell'altra persona che ti scalda e ti dà fiducia. Ti fa scoprire lati nuovi di te stessa che prima non sospettavi, e amare di più te stessa ... 
Di sicuro adesso hai bisogno di cambiamenti, la situazione di oggi ti sta stretta. Come dici tu, se eri un'altra poteva anche andarti bene la formula "famiglia unita e amante fisso". Ma a te non piace, questo è assodato.
E aver capito cosa NON vuoi dopo tanti mesi, beh, è già un piccolo progresso.... A questo punto conviene che lasci fare al tempo, secondo me pian piano ti "ricostruirai" e sarai la prima a capire cosa è meglio per te...
Non posso fare altro che tifare per te e farti tutti gli in bocca al lupo 
ari


----------



## aristocat (18 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> elisa, non contarci
> 
> quello che gli garantisci tu una ragazzina non glielo può dare
> 
> ...


 Però Amoremio, converrai che è molto più affidabile e duratura un'amante che accetta serenamente come lui la formula "amante fisso e famiglia unita", rispetto a un'Elisa...
Io credo che Elisa infatti non sia incazzata con lui, perchè vive secondo un modello "immorale" (quelli sono fattacci suoi)... ma piuttosto perchè è stato scorretto con lei, lasciandole credere quello che non poteva mai accadere...
Anche per sé stesso, forse era meglio un "arrivederci e grazie"; una volta capito che Elisa non era _alla sua altezza_... menarla così per le lunghe non ha pagato in nessun senso...


----------



## Elisa (18 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però Amoremio, converrai che è molto più affidabile e duratura un'amante che accetta serenamente come lui la formula "amante fisso e famiglia unita", rispetto a un'Elisa...
> Io credo che Elisa infatti non sia incazzata con lui, perchè vive secondo un modello "immorale" (quelli sono fattacci suoi)... ma piuttosto perchè è stato scorretto con lei, lasciandole credere quello che non poteva mai accadere...
> Anche per sé stesso, forse era meglio un "arrivederci e grazie"; una volta capito che Elisa non era _alla sua altezza_... menarla così per le lunghe non ha pagato in nessun senso...


Ecco, hai capito esattamente perche' mi sento cosi'...e' stato scorretto ed inoltre ha cercato di distruggere la mia famiglia sapendo gia' che tanto non avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di fare la stessa cosa con la sua.
Piu' infame di cosi', ditemi voi..


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Però Amoremio, converrai che è molto più affidabile e duratura un'amante che accetta serenamente come lui *la formula "amante fisso e famiglia unita", rispetto a un'Elisa*...
> Io credo che Elisa infatti non sia incazzata con lui, perchè vive secondo un modello "immorale" (quelli sono fattacci suoi)... ma piuttosto perchè è stato scorretto con lei, lasciandole credere quello che non poteva mai accadere...
> Anche per sé stesso, forse era meglio un "arrivederci e grazie"; una volta capito che Elisa non era _alla sua altezza_... menarla così per le lunghe non ha pagato in nessun senso...





Elisa ha detto:


> Ecco, hai capito esattamente perche' mi sento cosi'...e' stato scorretto ed inoltre ha cercato di distruggere la mia famiglia sapendo gia' che tanto non avrebbe mai avuto il coraggio di fare la stessa cosa con la sua.
> Piu' infame di cosi', ditemi voi..


mi spiace ma non concordo 
Ari, in verità, io credo che Elisa sia il massimo che un certo tipo di ominicchio si possa aspettare da un'amante
lei è un'amante fissa, la trombata garantita che non è solo trombata ma nel tempo lo ha corroborato con sentimenti che lo facevano sentire importante, ammirato, amato, desiderato, conteso ecc.ecc.
lei non lo voleva solo come svago (bella sensazione anche quella, per carità) ma voleva tutto il pacchetto
e se anche adesso potrebbe costituire un rischio sul versante "famiglia unita", da un lato lui sa che non solo lei ha da perderci la comodità del matrimonio e lo "status" (di brava moglie e persona "seria"), nonchè la serenità dei figli e, dall'altro, sa anche che altre volte elisa avrebbe potuto agire contro l'unità familiare, ma, pur avendolo paventato, non l'ha mai fatto
non l'ha fatto nemmeno quando sarebbe forse bastata una piccola spintarella alla moglie di lui per far crollare l'ambaradam

in sintesi lui non crede che lei sia un rischio su quel fronte
e al contempo leproteste di lei, le "bizze", lo rassicurano sul fatto che lei tiene a lui
lei ancora lo contende alla moglie
'sta cosa secondo me glielo fa drizzare di per sè quando sta con la moglie

il suo andare in cerca di altre, d'altronde, oltre ad essere un sintomo di quanto si sente sicuro (nonchè strafigo, e qui ci vorrebbe un'emotico che vomita), è anche un monito ad elisa (occhio che me ne trovo un'altra) e un nuovo modo per sollecitare manifestazioni di gelosia che lo gratificano 

persino i resoconti delle scenate della moglie sono stati utili a tenere elisa legata a lui:
"guarda quante ne passa per amor mio" e "che bella persona è chi tanto si sacrifica per il bene dei figli, nonostante ami me"

elisa, tu dici che è stato scorretto con te
ma lui è ed è stato come tanti altri, anche di molti di cui s'è letto qui dentro:
ha preso ciò che voleva, ciò che gli serviva per star bene con sè stesso
ha scelto la persona ed i modi di relazionarcisi adatti allo scopo
e, se tu glielo consenti, continuerà a prenderlo da te
altrimenti passerà a qualcun altra
sei fungibile
anche se magari è più comodo continuare con te piuttosto che dover ricominciare daccapo


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Credo che Amoremio abbia molto chiara la situazione e lui che persona sia. E questo e' veramente triste, perche' mi rendo conto che faccio parte di una delle tante storie squallide tra amanti che finiscono pure malissimo.
In alcuni momenti credevo che "la nostra fosse diversa", gia'...altra cosa che tante credono...anche se chiaramente negli ultimi due anni era ormai palese non lo fosse. Mi sono trascinata e trascinata...e' un bene sia venuto fuori che lui oltre a non aver nessuna intenzione di costruire qualcosa con me e lasciare la moglie, sia ancora in cerca di emozioni altrove...
Anche se ora sto' un attimino da cani...ma alla fine, anche questa volta me la sono voluta io...





Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non concordo
> Ari, in verità, io credo che Elisa sia il massimo che un certo tipo di ominicchio si possa aspettare da un'amante
> lei è un'amante fissa, la trombata garantita che non è solo trombata ma nel tempo lo ha corroborato con sentimenti che lo facevano sentire importante, ammirato, amato, desiderato, conteso ecc.ecc.
> lei non lo voleva solo come svago (bella sensazione anche quella, per carità) ma voleva tutto il pacchetto
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Credo che Amoremio abbia molto chiara la situazione e lui che persona sia. E questo e' veramente triste, perche' mi rendo conto che faccio parte di una delle tante storie squallide tra amanti che finiscono pure malissimo.
> In alcuni momenti credevo che "la nostra fosse diversa", gia'...altra cosa che tante credono...anche se chiaramente negli ultimi due anni era ormai palese non lo fosse. Mi sono trascinata e trascinata...e' un bene sia venuto fuori che lui oltre a non aver nessuna intenzione di costruire qualcosa con me e lasciare la moglie, sia ancora in cerca di emozioni altrove...
> Anche se ora sto' un attimino da cani...ma alla fine, anche questa volta me la sono voluta io...


sai elisa,
come noto, io non valuto positivamente il tradimento,
ma se volessi filosofeggiare direi che, nel tradire, è bene non amare se non c'è la volontà di voler cambiare lo status quo
se invece lo si vuole cambiare, perchè tradire ?
se davvero lo si vuole cambiare, la stampella di una nuova storia non è necessaria e anzi spesso è dannosa
meglio mutare autonomamente lo status quo
invece che rischiare di mutarlo sulla spinta di pulsioni che possono indurre in errore

nel tradire, poi, sbaglia di più (nei confronti di sè stesso) chi ha di sè un'immagine che viene contraddetta dal tradimento (tipo te)
che non chi non ha un'immagine di sè degna di considerazione
perchè in quest'ultimo caso la propria immagine, prima irrilevante, si amplifica nel tradimento
mentre nel primo, in esso si sgretola
tu rishi di perdere i punti saldi della tua immagine di te
non lui, che di punti saldi non ne aveva

lui è come l'acqua
prenderà forma di nuovo con un altro contenitore
tu sei il contenitore
eri una brocca trasparente e fiera di esserlo
ma ora, dopo anni in cui hai voluto credere di avere senso perchè contenendo quella che credevi acqua pura
non riesci a lasciar scorrere via quella che sai essere acqua sporca
pensi che sia la tua acqua
invece è solo l'acqua che ha velato la tua trasparenza
lasciala andare, elisa
non è la tua acqua
è l'acqua di chiunque
rattristati semmai per il prossimo contenitore
senza quell'acqua e con un po' di olio di gomito la brocca tornerà trasparente
se continui a trattenere quell'acqua ti sporcherai sempre di più


----------



## Daniele (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai elisa,
> come noto, io non valuto positivamente il tradimento,
> ma se volessi filosofeggiare direi che, nel tradire, è bene non amare se non c'è la volontà di voler cambiare lo status quo
> se invece lo si vuole cambiare, perchè tradire ?
> ...


Scusate il piccolo Ot...che figata di risposta!!! No, sul serio, mi è piaciuta come non mai, da incorniciare e per questo l'ho quotata tutta!!!


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non concordo
> Ari, in verità, io credo che Elisa sia il massimo che un certo tipo di ominicchio si possa aspettare da un'amante
> lei è un'amante fissa, la trombata garantita che non è solo trombata ma nel tempo *lo ha corroborato con sentimenti che lo facevano sentire importante, ammirato, amato, desiderato, conteso ecc.ecc.*
> lei non lo voleva solo come svago (bella sensazione anche quella, per carità) ma voleva tutto il pacchetto
> ...


 Interessantissima perlustrazione delle profondità oscure dell'animo umano! Questa riflessione è da tenere da parte e rispolverare sempre quando appaiono all'orizzonte masculi di tal fatta.... grazie Amoremio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai elisa,
> come noto, io non valuto positivamente il tradimento,
> ma se volessi filosofeggiare direi che, nel tradire, è bene non amare se non c'è la volontà di voler cambiare lo status quo
> *se invece lo si vuole cambiare, perchè tradire* ?
> ...


Il tradimento è il tentativo di provare una nuova storia senza lasciare l'altra nella quale abbiamo trovato le maggiori risposte. Sempre alla ricerca del meglio, si tradisce per sapere se la scelta sia stata buona o meno.

Sotto questo aspetto, il tradimento assume un altro ruolo. Diventerebbe quasi positivo, se non per il fatto che durante il tradimento si fa finta di *non *conoscere l'altro lato della medaglia, finora migliore.

Questo dettaglio si scopre da amante. L'amante non pretende di coprire il primo ruolo nella vita dell'altro. Si sa di essere usati e si accetta il fatto di rimanere soli dopo un po'. Ci possono essere tentativi di conquista, ma alla fine vince il giudizio di chi tradisce. E *il più delle volte *(questo dovrebbe consolare i traditi), il traditore torna nella propria tana, soddisfatto della sua esperienza e contento di aver scelto bene la prima volta. Sa che ha distrutto i sogni dell'amante, che resta disciolto nella sua miseria. Ma è felice. E' felice perché sa che non ha fatto errori essenziali nella sua vita.

E noi viviamo per fare esperienza e per sapere. C'è una bella differenza fra poter dire di saper amare o credere di amare. Chi crede non sa.


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate il piccolo Ot...che figata di risposta!!! No, sul serio, mi è piaciuta come non mai, da incorniciare e per questo l'ho quotata tutta!!!


Veramente grazie Amoremio...sono molto emozionata a leggere quello che mi hai scritto e ho pure due lacrime...anzi + di due...

La stampo e me la leggo nei momenti difficili...e comunque devo liberarmi di quell'acqua che essendo sporca, faceva sentire sporca anche me... non ero felice comunque (a parte i primi tempi chiaro, quando sembra tutto "perfetto" e credi di aver trovato l'uomo della tua vita...seeeeeeeeeeee) e non solo xche' tradivo marito e famiglia, tradivo me stessa, accettando di essere una donna diversa da quella che sono. No, non mi vergogno di dire che a me quelli che si scopazzano questo e quella in giro per "gioco" mi fanno schifo e io non voglio + essere una di queste persone.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Il tradimento è il tentativo di provare una nuova storia senza lasciare l'altra *nella quale abbiamo trovato le maggiori risposte. Sempre alla ricerca del meglio, *si tradisce per sapere se la scelta sia stata buona o meno.*
> Sotto questo aspetto, il tradimento assume un altro ruolo. Diventerebbe quasi positivo, se non per il fatto che durante il tradimento si fa finta di non conoscere l'altro lato della medaglia, finora migliore.
> 
> Questo dettaglio si scopre da amante. L'amante non pretende di coprire il primo ruolo nella vita dell'altro. Si sa di essere usati e si accetta il fatto di rimanere soli dopo un po'. Ci possono essere tentativi di conquista, ma alla fine vince il giudizio di chi tradisce. E il più delle volte (questo dovrebbe consolare i traditi), il traditore torna nella propria tana, soddisfatto della sua esperienza e contento di aver scelto bene la prima volta. Sa che ha distrutto i sogni dell'amante, che resta disciolto nella sua miseria. Ma è felice. E' felice perché sa che non ha fatto errori essenziali nella sua vita.
> ...


trovo che la tua sia una lettura nobilitante del traditore
tendenzialmente non la condivido, ma non escludendo che ci possa essere qualche caso in cui il tradimento ha quel tipo di spinta
mi sgorga pure un discreto vaffanzum dal cuore nei confronti di chi ha quel tipo di motivazione a tradire

ed un bel vaffanzum a quello stesso traditore che si sentisse confermato nella sua felice scelta primigenia e certo contento di averne potuto avere conferma col tradimento
il tradito, infatti, ove sapesse, si sentirebbe assai meno felice della propria


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> trovo che la tua sia una lettura nobilitante del traditore
> tendenzialmente non la condivido, ma non escludendo che ci possa essere qualche caso in cui il tradimento ha quel tipo di spinta
> mi sgorga pure un discreto vaffanzum dal cuore nei confronti di chi ha quel tipo di motivazione a tradire
> 
> ...


Concordo con te Amoremio. Io non ho tradito "con questa motivazione" e ora non mi sento per niente "felice" di aver capito che l'altro era un poco di buono. Anzi, ha rovinato quello che magari poteva andar bene nel mio matrimonio fino al momento di incontrare lui. Ho tradito perche' in quel momento forse "ne avevo bisogno" ma poi si e' trasformato in tutt'altro fino ad arrivare a quello che sta succeddendo ora: a pezzi e con la vita praticamente da ricostruire. Per il mio amante sono invece stata un "giocattolino" per anni che rimpiazzera' con un altro senza mai lasciare il suo "caldo" nido familiare, ma solo per convenienza e non di certo x "amore" verso la moglie.

Poi ci sono tanti tipi di storie e di motivazioni...ma non si puoì di certo generalizzare, anche se come ho scritto prima, sembrano tutte uguali e squallidamente schifose alla fine...


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Tanti mi conoscono bene. Da tanti anni cerco di chiudere una storia con un amante bastardo ma senza risultati. Non funziona niente. Lui che me ne fa di tutti i colori, sedute dalla psicologa, riavvicinamenti a mio marito...
> Il problema sono IO. Mi piace farmi del male, mi piace distruggermi la vita.
> Mi aveva rifregata sapete? eh si. che brava, tante parole, bei discorsi. Ed eccomi qui. A punto e a capo.
> FIno alla prossima.
> ...


consigli non ne ho; mai avuti.
un semplice invito al rispetto per i protagonisti che meno appaiono nella tua disperazione pur essendone le vittime più dirette: tuo marito e i tuoi figli.
il primo avrebbe diritto a conoscere almeno una parziale verità (non lo ami) , i secondi ad avere una madre presente a se stessa e non continamente frustrata da una storia avvilente e sterile.
basta piangersi addosso e recriminare sulla propria ingenuità: sei tu la causa del tuo male .
hai messo la tua vita nelle mani di un uomo del quale il poco valore era intuibile da subito


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> consigli non ne ho; mai avuti.
> un semplice invito al rispetto per i protagonisti che meno appaiono nella tua disperazione pur essendone le vittime più dirette: tuo marito e i tuoi figli.
> il primo avrebbe diritto a conoscere almeno una parziale verità (non lo ami) , i secondi ad avere una madre presente a se stessa e non continamente frustrata da una storia avvilente e sterile.
> basta piangersi addosso e recriminare sulla propria ingenuità: sei tu la causa del tuo male .
> hai messo la tua vita nelle mani di un uomo del quale il poco valore era intuibile da subito


 tutto verissimo, unica cosa: quel "non ami tuo marito".... non so se sia davvero giunto il momento di affermarlo... :condom:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2011)

forse è vero.
ma questa figura passiva , all'oscuro di tutto..che vede o vedeva il suo destino in base alle decisioni di uno sconosciuto mi fa veramente tristezza.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Concordo con te Amoremio. Io non ho tradito "con questa motivazione" e ora non mi sento per niente "felice" di aver capito che l'altro era un poco di buono. Anzi, ha rovinato quello che magari poteva andar bene nel mio matrimonio fino al momento di incontrare lui. Ho tradito perche' in quel momento forse "ne avevo bisogno" ma poi si e' trasformato in tutt'altro fino ad arrivare a quello che sta succeddendo ora: a pezzi e con la vita praticamente da ricostruire. Per il mio amante sono invece stata un "giocattolino" per anni che rimpiazzera' con un altro senza mai lasciare il suo "caldo" nido familiare, ma solo per convenienza e non di certo x "amore" verso la moglie.
> 
> Poi ci sono tanti tipi di storie e di motivazioni...ma non si puoì di certo generalizzare, anche se come ho scritto prima, sembrano tutte uguali e squallidamente schifose alla fine...


tutto giusto
ma non lasciare che l'attuale vena di autoflagellazione per gli errori commessi
e il fisiologico risentimento per chi ne è stato complice ed agevolatore
restino fini a sè stessi

sii concludente
scegli
decidi 
scegli di decidere
e decidi di scegliere
che persona vuoi essere


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> tutto verissimo, unica cosa: quel "non ami tuo marito".... non so se sia davvero giunto il momento di affermarlo... :condom:


quoto


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> consigli non ne ho; mai avuti.
> un semplice invito al rispetto per i protagonisti che meno appaiono nella tua disperazione pur essendone le vittime più dirette: tuo marito e i tuoi figli.
> il primo avrebbe diritto a conoscere almeno una parziale verità (non lo ami) , i secondi ad avere una madre presente a se stessa e non continamente frustrata da una storia avvilente e sterile.
> basta piangersi addosso e recriminare sulla propria ingenuità: sei tu la causa del tuo male .
> hai messo la tua vita nelle mani di un uomo del quale il poco valore era intuibile da subito


...lo so'...


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto


in che senso non e' davvero giunto il momento di affermarlo??


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...lo so'...


repetita iuvant


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse è vero.
> ma questa figura passiva , all'oscuro di tutto..che vede o vedeva il suo destino in base alle decisioni di uno sconosciuto mi fa veramente tristezza.


Comunque mio marito non e' "totalmente" all'oscuro da tutto. Non fingevo che "andava tutto bene" e come ho gia' detto qui in passato, aveva saputo del mio essermi innamorata di un altro.
E' una figura "passiva" perche' purtroppo lui in effetti e' cosi': passivo...non so' se per paura di sapere o per carattere. In fin dei conti se ho avuto bisogno di un altro uomo (e non essendo una che lo fa a cuor leggiero mi pare), ci sara' anche stato un "motivo".
Comunque so' di dover far chiarezza anche nei sentimenti per lui e con lui...


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tutto giusto
> ma non lasciare che l'attuale vena di autoflagellazione per gli errori commessi
> e il fisiologico risentimento per chi ne è stato complice ed agevolatore
> restino fini a sè stessi
> ...


ci provo Amoremio...mi sento un pochino scarica in questi giorni...ma passera' e so' che dentro ho una forza immensa e sai perche'?
Perche' so' di non essere una persona "sporca" dentro e soprattutto ho la speranza di non esserlo piu'...


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> repetita iuvant


si infatti fai bene a ripetermelo...e per quanto riguarda i figli hai proprio ragione, mi rendo conto che tante volte sono stata "assente" con la testa o nervosa senza motivo perche' non ero felice x "quello"...


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Comunque mio marito non e' "totalmente" all'oscuro da tutto. Non fingevo che "andava tutto bene" e come ho gia' detto qui in passato, aveva saputo del mio essermi innamorata di un altro.*E' una figura "passiva" perche' purtroppo lui in effetti e' cosi': passivo...non so' se per paura di sapere o per carattere. In fin dei conti se ho avuto bisogno di un altro uomo (e non essendo una che lo fa a cuor leggiero mi pare), ci sara' anche stato un "motivo".
> Comunque so' di dover far chiarezza anche nei sentimenti per lui e con lui...


questo cambia le cose , per me


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo cambia le cose , per me


cioe'?


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> cioe'?


nei suoi confronti sei stata più sincera di quanto avessi creduto leggendo solo il tuo post iniziale; non mi spiegavo infatti come potessi giustificare la psicoterrapia


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> in che senso non e' davvero giunto il momento di affermarlo??


 tu per prima dici che non è vero che non ami più tuo marito...


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque mio marito non e' "totalmente" all'oscuro da tutto. Non fingevo che "andava tutto bene" e come ho gia' detto qui in passato, aveva saputo del mio essermi innamorata di un altro.
> E' una figura "passiva" perche' purtroppo lui in effetti e' cosi': passivo...non so' se per paura di sapere o per carattere.* In fin dei conti se ho avuto bisogno di un altro uomo (e non essendo una che lo fa a cuor leggiero mi pare), ci sara' anche stato un "motivo".*Comunque so' di dover far chiarezza anche nei sentimenti per lui e con lui...


ok...ma  tu le energie le poni nel rimpiangere il play boy invece che a capire le ragioni della crisi del tuo matrimonio


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> tu per prima dici che non è vero che non ami più tuo marito...


si ma sono confusa...nel senso, a volte mi e' sembrato di poter riprovare qualcosa di forte, anche sessualmente e' andata bene. Altre volte mi e' sembrato invece di non provare piu' niente e di non desiderarlo...ma credo sia tutto "legato" all'altro, chiaramente quando lui riusciva ad "imbambolarmi", io mi staccavo da mio marito...perche' cosa ci volete fare, io riesco ad amare una persona per volta!
Effettivamente i periodi nei quali staccavo dall'amante, ero + serena e con mio marito + legata...ma poi ricadevo nella trappola dell'altro, lui tirava l'amo e io ci cascavo subito.
La psicologa sinceramente mi ha dato fiducia di poter recuperare (probabilmente da quello che le ho raccontato) e comunque consiglia di non dire del tradimento, non farebbe bene ne' a me (in questo momento gia' difficile) ne' a lui. E poi consigli vari su come cercare di "smuoverlo"...


----------



## Elisa (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok...ma  tu le energie le poni nel rimpiangere il play boy invece che a capire le ragioni della crisi del tuo matrimonio


questo perche' ho beccato l'ennesima mazzata...settima prossima riprendo la terapia e mi metto in "riga". Prometto!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> in che senso non e' davvero giunto il momento di affermarlo??


tu stessa non sai cosa provi per tuo marito
emerge da quello che scrivi

peraltro, nella tua situazione attuale sarebbe finanche facile trovarsi una sorta di autogiustificazione dicendosi "ho sbagliato, è vero ma l'ho fatto perchè non amavo e non amo mio marito"
se non lo fai, un perchè c'è
forse sono i sensi di colpa 
forse è la consapevolezza che hai sbagliato in proprio
forse il pensiero dei figli
o calcoli di convenienza
forse ...
qualcos'altro


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ci provo Amoremio...mi sento un pochino scarica in questi giorni...ma passera' e *so' che dentro ho una forza immensa* e sai perche'?
> Perche' *so' di non essere una persona "sporca" dentro e soprattutto ho la speranza di non esserlo piu'*...


hai detto poco ... :up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> *si infatti fai bene a ripetermelo*...e per quanto riguarda i figli hai proprio ragione, mi rendo conto che tante volte sono stata "assente" con la testa o nervosa senza motivo perche' non ero felice x "quello"...


ti ricordi quando non ti si poteva dire niente che non fosse "bene continua a coltivare il tuo sogno d'ammmore"?

ne hai fatta di strada


----------



## Amoremio (19 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok...ma  tu le energie le poni nel rimpiangere il play boy invece che a capire le ragioni della crisi del tuo matrimonio


un classico

più ci si concentra sull'altro, su quanto lo si rimpiange o su quanto è stato bastardo,
più si distoglie il pensiero da ciò che fa più male
i propri errori e leggerezze


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Comunque mio marito non e' "totalmente" all'oscuro da tutto. Non fingevo che "andava tutto bene" e come ho gia' detto qui in passato, aveva saputo del mio essermi innamorata di un altro.
> E' una figura "passiva" perche' purtroppo lui in effetti e' cosi': passivo...*non so' se per paura di sapere o per carattere*. In fin dei conti se ho avuto bisogno di un altro uomo (e non essendo una che lo fa a cuor leggiero mi pare), ci sara' anche stato un "motivo".
> Comunque so' di dover far chiarezza anche nei sentimenti per lui e con lui...


Probabilmente era semplicemente geloso ma in cuor suo sapeva che saresti tornata.

Più in alto avevi detto che "forse avevi bisogno" di tradire. Dal mio punto di vista è soltanto un altro modo per dire "forse avevi bisogno di fare una prova".

Però mi colpisce che ora non ami né l'uno né l'altro. Il tradimento ti ha distaccato da entrambi?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai elisa,
> come noto, io non valuto positivamente il tradimento,
> ma se volessi filosofeggiare direi che, nel tradire, è bene non amare se non c'è la volontà di voler cambiare lo status quo
> se invece lo si vuole cambiare, perchè tradire ?
> ...


Quotone:up::up::up: Approvazione e inchino


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Tanti mi conoscono bene. Da tanti anni cerco di chiudere una storia con un amante bastardo ma senza risultati. Non funziona niente. Lui che me ne fa di tutti i colori, sedute dalla psicologa, riavvicinamenti a mio marito...
> Il problema sono IO. Mi piace farmi del male, mi piace distruggermi la vita.
> Mi aveva rifregata sapete? eh si. che brava, tante parole, bei discorsi. Ed eccomi qui. A punto e a capo.
> FIno alla prossima.
> ...


Cara Elisa, 
Da quel che ricordo, ci fu una persona, qui dentro che io vidi che ti capiva ed era quel buhaiolo del paperaccio.
Quando il Papero mi scrisse la sua storia, usò un' espressione allarmante: Oh Conte, io omo fatto, c'avevo oramai quaranta anni, mi innamorai perdutamente di quella maiala, ma io non sapevo che ella era maiala, fin quando non mi tradii. In poche parole il papero aperse gli occhi sulla reale natura di quella donna e ne rimase a dir poco orripilato. Pregò, allora la Madonna e tutti i santi dentro, perchè si riuscì a salvare in corner.
Elisa, al di là di tutte le elocubrazioni, sulla natura o meno del tuo tradimento, c'è un fatto ineludibile: siamo umani e non si sa come ma esistono persone che riescono ad esercitare su di noi un potere smodato. Sotto sotto queste persone captano il potere che hanno su di noi e ci giocano facendoci soffrire non poco. Ad un certo punto capiamo che non è l'amore a legarci ad esse, ma solo la sofferenza che riescono a provocare in noi. Vedi spesso noi non siamo in grado di trovare il nucleo del potere per sgretolarlo, deve accadere qualche fatto che ci apra gli occhi no?
Fai una cosa, bellissima donna, metti sul piatto della bilancia quanto di bello, buono, unico, speciale quest'uomo ha fatto per te.
E se hai da mettere solo pianti, disillusioni, aspettaive deluse ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...devi solo dirti...ma che cretina che sono stata...una strafiga come me, a perdersi dietro ad un invornito del genere.
Cara Elisa, tu sai che non sono uno stinco di santo, ma se ripenso a certe mie storielline che mi hanno tenuto in vita nei momenti bui...ehm se metto nel piatto della bilancia...oh se lo riempio di cose belle e fantastiche che queste persone hanno fatto per me.
Allora mi dico: ma cazzo, MA CAZZO, guarda come sei stato amato e da chi.
E sgretoli per sempre quel nucleo no?

Pincy!


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Elisa,
> Da quel che ricordo, ci fu una persona, qui dentro che io vidi che ti capiva ed era quel buhaiolo del paperaccio.
> Quando il Papero mi scrisse la sua storia, usò un' espressione allarmante: Oh Conte, io omo fatto, c'avevo oramai quaranta anni, mi innamorai perdutamente di quella maiala, ma io non sapevo che ella era maiala, fin quando non mi tradii. In poche parole il papero aperse gli occhi sulla reale natura di quella donna e ne rimase a dir poco orripilato. Pregò, allora la Madonna e tutti i santi dentro, perchè si riuscì a salvare in corner.
> Elisa, al di là di tutte le elocubrazioni, sulla natura o meno del tuo tradimento, c'è un fatto ineludibile: siamo umani e non si sa come ma esistono persone che riescono ad esercitare su di noi un potere smodato. Sotto sotto queste persone captano il potere che hanno su di noi e ci giocano facendoci soffrire non poco. Ad un certo punto capiamo che non è l'amore a legarci ad esse, ma solo la sofferenza che riescono a provocare in noi. Vedi spesso noi non siamo in grado di trovare il nucleo del potere per sgretolarlo, deve accadere qualche fatto che ci apra gli occhi no?
> ...


quello che non capisco è....ma perché maiala al momento che tradisce te e.... prima (tradendo _solo  _il marito) solo grande femmina?
è l'ennesima volta che faccio il paragone ; se rubo insieme al mio complice e poi lui a sua volta porta via a me il bottino non è che possa permettermi di dargli del ladro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è....ma perché maiala al momento che tradisce te e.... prima (tradendo _solo  _il marito) solo grande femmina?
> è l'ennesima volta che faccio il paragone ; se rubo insieme al mio complice e poi lui a sua volta porta via a me il bottino non è che possa permettermi di *dargli del ladro*


Nulla toglie che sia comunque ladro


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2011)

appunto...ma lo siamo entrambi comunque


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto...ma lo siamo entrambi comunque


E allora?
Cos'è tutto questo moralizzare e filosofeggiare di ferragosto? Eh?
Che te frega?
Il nucleo base della maiala è questo: pensavo che io e te ci fossimo innamorati, pensavo che tu fossi infelice quanto me, nel tuo matrimonio, pensavo che la nostra storia alternativa fosse veramente amore al top, invece ho scoperto di essere stato un giocattolino nelle tue mani, almeno fossi stato primo inter pares, invece no...te sei maiala...perchè ti piace scopare con chi ti pare, quando ti pare e come ti pare...allora se sei maiala, potevamo goderci in santa pace i piaceri della carne...senza progettare ste minchiate di una vita assieme, distruggendo due famiglie...
Poi ovvio tu non puoi capire...mica sei na maiala no?
Tu sei per l'osanna e l'idolatria dell'unico uomo assurto a totem: il compagno.
Il totem, dell'amica del papero era solo...la minchia in generale no?

Tornando ad Elisa, magari per un uomo fa fico, avere una donna ai suoi piedi, e poter al tempo stesso giocattolare con le sbarbine no?

Bisognerebbe essere sinceri...
Senti Elisa, io sono un donnaiolo, putaniero, se farai coppia con me, mi pare logico, che mi beccherai ad ogni piè sospinto a correre dietro ad ogni gonnella...per il semplice fatto che io sono fatto così: vedi tu.

Quello che io condanno dell'uomo di Elisa, o di quello di Rita...ecc..ecc...ecc...di aver riempito il cuore di queste donne...di amabili fandonie eh?

Minerva mica tutte sono arrivate al tuo disincanto e consapevolezza eh?


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora?
> Cos'è tutto questo moralizzare e filosofeggiare di ferragosto? Eh?
> *Che te frega?*Il nucleo base della maiala è questo: pensavo che io e te ci fossimo innamorati, pensavo che tu fossi infelice quanto me, nel tuo matrimonio, pensavo che la nostra storia alternativa fosse veramente amore al top, invece ho scoperto di essere stato un giocattolino nelle tue mani, almeno fossi stato primo inter pares, invece no...te sei maiala...perchè ti piace scopare con chi ti pare, quando ti pare e come ti pare...allora se sei maiala, potevamo goderci in santa pace i piaceri della carne...senza progettare ste minchiate di una vita assieme, distruggendo due famiglie...
> Poi ovvio tu non puoi capire...mica sei na maiala no?
> ...


trovo detestabili ed ingiustificati questi tuoi toni


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo detestabili ed ingiustificati questi tuoi toni


Cosa c'entra con Elisa?


----------



## Elisa (20 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti ricordi quando non ti si poteva dire niente che non fosse "bene continua a coltivare il tuo sogno d'ammmore"?
> 
> ne hai fatta di strada


Su questo hai proprio ragione...sembravo in trance...e anche quando mi sembrava di esserne uscita, non ero del tutto.Ma ora ragazzi, direi che + di cosi', insomma, se ci dovessi ricadere con un animale del genere, allora si, sono una merda + di lui e non ci sono + scuse davvero (per modo di dire) ai miei comportamenti!


----------



## Elisa (20 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Conte, ciao Amoremio, ciao Minerva e tutti...grazie per i vostri sforzi ancora una volta x aiutarmi a capire e magari uscirne. 
Per ora mi sento "spenta". Oltre a morale sotto i piedi mi sento umiliata e mortificata. Ma non ho niente di cui vergognarmi. IO. Si, forse di essere stata "leggera" ed ingenua,di aver voluto per una volta "andare fuori dagli schemi" x vivermi questa storia che sembrava "un sogno"...invece si e' trasformato nei peggiori incubi. Forse ha ragione chi dice che comunque me la sono cercata e vissuta fregandomene delle persone vicine e delle conseguenze, senza voler vedere x che coglione lo stavo facendo. Me la sono spassata. Ora ne pago il prezzo. Pero', quando staro' meglio e avro' pagato quel prezzo che ancora non so' cosa esattamente sia (potrebbe anche essere la fine del mio matrimonio, tra le altre cose), io a testa alta ci potro' ancora andare (perche' certe schifezze non le ho comunque fatte!) e a quel punto non permettero' mai piu' a nessuno di trattarmi cosi'. Mai piu'.


----------



## Elisa (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Elisa,
> Da quel che ricordo, ci fu una persona, qui dentro che io vidi che ti capiva ed era quel buhaiolo del paperaccio.
> Quando il Papero mi scrisse la sua storia, usò un' espressione allarmante: Oh Conte, io omo fatto, c'avevo oramai quaranta anni, mi innamorai perdutamente di quella maiala, ma io non sapevo che ella era maiala, fin quando non mi tradii. In poche parole il papero aperse gli occhi sulla reale natura di quella donna e ne rimase a dir poco orripilato. Pregò, allora la Madonna e tutti i santi dentro, perchè si riuscì a salvare in corner.
> Elisa, al di là di tutte le elocubrazioni, sulla natura o meno del tuo tradimento, c'è un fatto ineludibile: siamo umani e non si sa come ma esistono persone che riescono ad esercitare su di noi un potere smodato. Sotto sotto queste persone captano il potere che hanno su di noi e ci giocano facendoci soffrire non poco. Ad un certo punto capiamo che non è l'amore a legarci ad esse, ma solo la sofferenza che riescono a provocare in noi. Vedi spesso noi non siamo in grado di trovare il nucleo del potere per sgretolarlo, deve accadere qualche fatto che ci apra gli occhi no?
> ...


Grazie carissimo Conte...su una cosa hai ragione: ma sai che a pensarci non ha fatto proprio un emerito cazzo per me?? (scusate la volgarita'). a parte parole sdolcinate ogni momento (e che te ne fai poi!!), tante promesse MAI mantenute e soprattutto tante ma tante fregature vere e proprie (parliamo di quante volte "ha fatto finta" di lasciare la moglie, o di andare via da casa o di volere solo me-i dubbi di "altre" li avevo gia' avuti...e ora ho le prove che ha cercato e come!! ma non che poi e' andato oltre, ma sicuramente sara' successo anche quello a questo punto!).
Minchia ma allora sono davvero + cogliona di quel che pensavo!! eh gia', qui l'unica che ha sbagliato sono io.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie carissimo Conte...su una cosa hai ragione: ma sai che a pensarci non ha fatto proprio un emerito cazzo per me?? (scusate la volgarita'). a parte parole sdolcinate ogni momento (e che te ne fai poi!!), tante promesse MAI mantenute e soprattutto tante ma tante fregature vere e proprie (parliamo di quante volte "ha fatto finta" di lasciare la moglie, o di andare via da casa o di volere solo me-i dubbi di "altre" li avevo gia' avuti...e ora ho le prove che ha cercato e come!! ma non che poi e' andato oltre, ma sicuramente sara' successo anche quello a questo punto!).
> Minchia ma allora sono davvero + cogliona di quel che pensavo!! eh gia', qui l'unica che ha sbagliato sono io.


Ciao Elisa, prima cosa volevo farti un saluto. Contenta di rileggerti mi spiace soltanto che tu stia ancora così male. Non sei lìunica che hai sbagliato, sicuramente ha sbagliato molto anche lui. Tu hai solo sbagliato a crederci. Troppi anni sono passati senza che accadesse nulla. Questo avrebbe dovuto farti capirte che non c'era la minima intenzione di far cambiare direzione alla vostra storia. Purtroppo tu eri accecata dai tuoi sentimenti, tanto da credere solo a delle parole senza accorgerti che i fatti dicevano l'esatto contrario.
Ora mi sembri sulla strada buona per riprendere le redini della tua vita. Ha ragione Amoremio quando dice che non sei più quella che è entrata qui la prima volta. Questa nuova te adesso deve cercare a tutti costi di ritrovare un po' di serenità, fare chiarezza e rimettere in piedi la sua vita. Un grosso in bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie carissimo Conte...su una cosa hai ragione: ma sai che a pensarci non ha fatto proprio un emerito cazzo per me?? (scusate la volgarita'). a parte parole sdolcinate ogni momento (e che te ne fai poi!!), tante promesse MAI mantenute e soprattutto tante ma tante fregature vere e proprie (parliamo di quante volte "ha fatto finta" di lasciare la moglie, o di andare via da casa o di volere solo me-i dubbi di "altre" li avevo gia' avuti...e ora ho le prove che ha cercato e come!! ma non che poi e' andato oltre, ma sicuramente sara' successo anche quello a questo punto!).
> Minchia ma allora sono davvero + cogliona di quel che pensavo!! eh gia', qui l'unica che ha sbagliato sono io.


No cara...
E' che la mistura un uomo come lui e una donna come te, ha comportato questo no?
Almeno era più onesto se ti diceva: io non ti prometto niente...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa, prima cosa volevo farti un saluto. Contenta di rileggerti mi spiace soltanto che tu stia ancora così male. Non sei lìunica che hai sbagliato, sicuramente ha sbagliato molto anche lui. Tu hai solo sbagliato a crederci. Troppi anni sono passati senza che accadesse nulla. Questo avrebbe dovuto farti capirte che non c'era la minima intenzione di far cambiare direzione alla vostra storia. Purtroppo tu eri accecata dai tuoi sentimenti, tanto da credere solo a delle parole senza accorgerti che i fatti dicevano l'esatto contrario.
> Ora mi sembri sulla strada buona per riprendere le redini della tua vita. Ha ragione Amoremio quando dice che non sei più quella che è entrata qui la prima volta. Questa nuova te adesso deve cercare a tutti costi di ritrovare un po' di serenità, fare chiarezza e rimettere in piedi la sua vita. Un grosso in bocca al lupo


Ecco appunto...
Provata sta cosa su mia pelle!
I sentimenti acceccano.
Allora qua soluzioni pratiche per levarselo dalla testa?
Quali sono?
Per me non va bene la solita cosa, recupera con tuo marito, ricostruisci qui e là:
Bene o male anche il suo rapporto con suo marito è cristallizzato in qualcosa...
Penso che ci voglia qualcos'altro o qualcun altro che attragga la sua attenzione. O no?


----------



## aristocat (20 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene o male anche il suo rapporto con suo marito è cristallizzato in qualcosa...*
> Penso che ci voglia qualcos'altro o qualcun altro che attragga la sua attenzione*. O no?


 L'ho pensato anch'io .....


----------



## Papero (21 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Elisa.

Ti dico sinceramente che leggere le stesse cose di qualche semestre fa mi fa provare una sensazione di delusione veramente forte. Come ti ha detto il Conte mi sono rivisto in te, la mia storia è stata molto simile alla tua... e forse sarei messo come te se non mi fosse stata sbattuta in faccia la tragica realtà. Sono stato anche parecchio duro con te, e chi mi conosce qui dentro sa che è stato un comportamento anomalo, difficilmente mi incazzo come ho fatto con te a suo tempo... Cercavo di spronarti a reagire, ma non c'è stato niente da fare. Che dire, la speranza è l'ultima a morire ma a questo punto secondo me sarà dura per te uscirne. Il vostro rapporto anomalo durerà tutta la vita, o perlomeno fino a che tuo marito non s'incazza di brutto!

In bocca al lupo


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

dai Papero, non essere così duro -- è chiaro che le ci vuole del tempo per smaltire 5 anni vissuti così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Conte, ciao Amoremio, ciao Minerva e tutti...grazie per i vostri sforzi ancora una volta x aiutarmi a capire e magari uscirne.
> Per ora mi sento "spenta". Oltre a morale sotto i piedi mi sento umiliata e mortificata. Ma non ho niente di cui vergognarmi. IO. Si, forse di essere stata "leggera" ed ingenua,di aver voluto per una volta "andare fuori dagli schemi" x vivermi questa storia che sembrava "un sogno"...invece si e' trasformato nei peggiori incubi. Forse ha ragione chi dice che comunque me la sono cercata e vissuta fregandomene delle persone vicine e delle conseguenze, senza voler vedere x che coglione lo stavo facendo. *Me la sono spassata. Ora ne pago il prezzo*. Pero', quando staro' meglio e avro' pagato quel prezzo che ancora non so' cosa esattamente sia (potrebbe anche essere la fine del mio matrimonio, tra le altre cose), io a testa alta ci potro' ancora andare (perche' certe schifezze non le ho comunque fatte!) e a quel punto non permettero' mai piu' a nessuno di trattarmi cosi'. Mai piu'.


Non sai quanto mi innervosisce leggere cose come queste, e pensare che ci siano donne che ancora le affermano.
Hai ragione: ti sei lasciata ridurre proprio a una nullità.

Senza dignità, senza volontà.
Sei bravissima a quotare e a dare ragione a chiunque dia un pò di considerazione alla tua storia, anche qui sul forum.
Amoremio, Minerva, Aristocat.....tutti hanno scritto cose bellissime e tu che dici?
E' vero, eccovi la frusta, datemene, che non sono ancora abbastanza.

Ma quali schifezze avresti compiuto? Sentiamo....
E la cosa più importante per te sarebbe poter mostrare ancora la faccia in giro?

La tua psicologa ha fatto proprio un bel lavoro, tanto di cappello.
Da quando la vita di una donna dipende dagli altri, soprattutto dagli uomini che la circondano?

Perdonami...è così che leggo la tua storia.
E magari sei una gran lavoratrice
e magari sei una fica stratosferica
e magari ce la faresti anche da sola.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sai quanto mi innervosisce leggere cose come queste, e pensare che ci siano donne che ancora le affermano.
> Hai ragione: ti sei lasciata ridurre proprio a una nullità.
> 
> Senza dignità, senza volontà.
> ...


l'impressione che da a me è quella delle ragioni che da una parte entrano e dall'altra escono lasciando ,con molta probabilità , che alla prima mossa di lui tutto torni come prima con altri giri di giostra.
furoi dai denti:tanta consapevolezza di superficie , poca in sostanza...quasi nulla e solo legata al disinteresse dell'amante che se solo fosse meno occupato in altre faccende potrebbe riprendersela come prima, più di prima.


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> furoi dai denti:tanta consapevolezza di superficie , poca in sostanza...quasi nulla e solo legata al disinteresse dell'amante che se solo fosse meno occupato in altre faccende potrebbe riprendersela come prima, più di prima.


 molto probabile. ma forse anche fisiologico... Elisa ha coltivato il sogno per quanto? 5 anni? 6? comunque tanti per resettare tutto in pochi mesi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> molto probabile. ma forse anche fisiologico... Elisa ha coltivato il sogno per quanto? 5 anni? 6? comunque tanti per resettare tutto in pochi mesi...


In effetti è giusto lasciar agire il tempo.
"Di colpo non si può dimenticare... niente di così profondo e intenso, o almeno penso..."

Però se Elisa deve rivolgere la sua rabbia contro qualcuno (o qualcosa) per poter passare oltre,
questa entità non può essere se stessa, non può essere lui o sua moglie e nemmeno la ragazzetta, non può essere la sua famiglia o suo marito.

Se proprio deve sfogarsi lo faccia con la cultura/mentalità che non mette in mano a una donna gli strumenti per difendersi da simili scempi, e si dia da fare per modificare questa cultura, a partire da se stessa e dal proprio nucleo familiare.

Saranno lacrime e sangue, non ne dubito, ma io dico che saranno ben spesi.


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è giusto lasciar agire il tempo.
> "Di colpo non si può dimenticare... niente di così profondo e intenso, o almeno penso..."
> 
> Però se Elisa deve rivolgere la sua rabbia contro qualcuno (o qualcosa) per poter passare oltre,
> ...


 Mentalità dominante che avrebbe influito come nel sogno di Elisa? (NB. parlo di "sogno", non di "rapporto",o  di "storia"; perchè quello che secondo me porta sofferenza ad Elisa non è tanto il dover tagliare la comunicazione con lui... ma dover rinunciare al sogno di una vita con l'uomo perfetto, che molla tutto per lei :idea


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mentalità dominante che avrebbe influito come nel sogno di Elisa? (NB. parlo di "sogno", non di "rapporto",o  di "storia"; perchè quello che secondo me porta sofferenza ad Elisa non è tanto il dover tagliare la comunicazione con lui... ma dover rinunciare al sogno di una vita con l'uomo perfetto, che molla tutto per lei :idea


Esattamente...io la chiamo la sindrome di Candy Candy, 
che ci affligge tutte, chi più chi meno.

Ma si può guarire


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esattamente...io la chiamo la sindrome di Candy Candy,
> che ci affligge tutte, chi più chi meno.
> 
> Ma si può guarire


 Ah, i cartoni della nostra infanzia, non smetteremo mai di calcolarne i danni :mexican:


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

Battute a parte, invece di dannarsi e di lacerarsi dietro a questo sogno infranto, forse vale la pena guardare con realismo alla valenza che ha avuto questo sogno. Non è vero che non ti ha dato niente, Elisa. Tu avevi bisogno di evadere; lui ti ha offerto evasione, sorrisi, bei momenti, trasporto passionale... adrenalina. Ora la parentesi è chiusa, com'è giusto che sia in fondo. Ora resta da capire la lezione da trarne. Se vale la pena ripartire dal tuo matrimonio, con nuovo slancio, oppure se bisogna prendere vie diverse...

ari


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Battute a parte, invece di dannarsi e di lacerarsi dietro a questo sogno infranto, forse vale la pena guardare con realismo alla valenza che ha avuto questo sogno. Non è vero che non ti ha dato niente, Elisa. Tu avevi bisogno di evadere; lui ti ha offerto evasione, sorrisi, bei momenti, trasporto passionale... adrenalina. Ora la parentesi è chiusa, com'è giusto che sia in fondo. Ora resta da capire la lezione da trarne. Se vale la pena ripartire dal tuo matrimonio, con nuovo slancio, oppure se bisogna prendere vie diverse...
> 
> ari


Quotone. :up:


----------



## Elisa (21 Agosto 2011)

Ciao a tutte...grazie per i vostri consigli. Si effettivamente, non devo fare come le altre volte che passavo il tempo a prendermela con questo e con quella e con me stessa. Basta. 
Ho vissuto questa storia, ci avevo creduto, lui mi ha dato l'ennesima delusione dalla quale non si puo' piu' tornare indietro. Non e' l'uomo che voglio vicino a me in questa vita, questo e' ormai chiaro.
Bene. Cosa fare adesso? Come ha detto Chiara (che ringrazio molto) mi sono ridotta una "nullita'", in generale, come donna, non solo x lui...
Cercasi consigli per ripartire e diventare finalmente una donna forte, che non si lascia trascinare dalle emozioni in questo modo distruttivo...la sofferenza x la delusione e x l'umiliazione subita prima o poi passera'. e poi? quando non saro' + "impegnata" a sentirmi male, COSA ne sara' di me? voglio cambiare davvero rotta...ma non ho la bacchetta magica e non so' come fare...so' che il tempo mi aiutera', ma questo tempo sara' lungo e io ho voglia di sentirmi bene, soprattutto con me stessa, il + velocemente possibile.

Io non so' + cosa provo ... mi sembra di non provare + niente...nessuna emozione...mi sento vuota...



farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone. :up:


----------



## Elisa (21 Agosto 2011)

p.s. solo una cosa mi fa davvero male...pensare di aver voluto al mio fianco un uomo che cerca di adescare una ragazzina di quasi 30 anni + giovane per divertirsi (cosa puoi fare con una "bimba"?), lui che ha una figlia di quasi dieci anni (la mia ne ha 9)...
Ma che razza di uomo mi sarei portata in casa se le cose fossero andare in modo diverso???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte...grazie per i vostri consigli. Si effettivamente, non devo fare come le altre volte che passavo il tempo a prendermela con questo e con quella e con me stessa. Basta.
> Ho vissuto questa storia, ci avevo creduto, lui mi ha dato l'ennesima delusione dalla quale non si puo' piu' tornare indietro. Non e' l'uomo che voglio vicino a me in questa vita, questo e' ormai chiaro.
> Bene. Cosa fare adesso? Come ha detto Chiara (che ringrazio molto) mi sono ridotta una "nullita'", in generale, come donna, non solo x lui...
> Cercasi consigli per ripartire e diventare finalmente una donna forte, che non si lascia trascinare dalle emozioni in questo modo distruttivo...la sofferenza x la delusione e x l'umiliazione subita prima o poi passera'. e poi? quando non saro' + "impegnata" a sentirmi male, COSA ne sara' di me? voglio cambiare davvero rotta...ma non ho la bacchetta magica e non so' come fare...so' che il tempo mi aiutera', ma questo tempo sara' lungo e io ho voglia di sentirmi bene, soprattutto con me stessa, il + velocemente possibile.
> ...


*

Conosco questo stato d'animo.
So che capita, ma so anche che passa.

E credo che lo sappia anche tu.
Cercare di non sentirsi in colpa per i propri stati d'animo sarebbe già una buona cosa, così...per cominciare.

Per riempire i giorni di malessere che ti attendono il più velocemente possibile ci sono tanti modi.
Farsi un mazzo in palestra
Lavorare come una pazza
Qualche bella festa con gli amici con annessa ubriacatura
Concerti
Organizzare qualcosa (da una cena a un viaggio), solo se non ti crea ansia.

Ma devi trovare il tuo o i tuoi: essendo consapevole che sono solo dei palliativi e che in quanto tali non basteranno.*


----------



## Ospite2 (21 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte...grazie per i vostri consigli. Si effettivamente, non devo fare come le altre volte che passavo il tempo a prendermela con questo e con quella e con me stessa. Basta.
> Ho vissuto questa storia, ci avevo creduto, lui mi ha dato l'ennesima delusione dalla quale non si puo' piu' tornare indietro. Non e' l'uomo che voglio vicino a me in questa vita, questo e' ormai chiaro.
> Bene. Cosa fare adesso? Come ha detto Chiara (che ringrazio molto) mi sono ridotta una "nullita'", in generale, come donna, non solo x lui...
> Cercasi consigli per ripartire e diventare finalmente una donna forte, che non si lascia trascinare dalle emozioni in questo modo distruttivo...la sofferenza x la delusione e x l'umiliazione subita prima o poi passera'. e poi? quando non saro' + "impegnata" a sentirmi male, COSA ne sara' di me? voglio cambiare davvero rotta...ma non ho la bacchetta magica e non so' come fare...so' che il tempo mi aiutera', ma questo tempo sara' lungo e io ho voglia di sentirmi bene, soprattutto con me stessa, il + velocemente possibile.
> ...


 Sei stai seguendo una terapia, sarai stata avviata a cercare di capire cose vuoi dalla vita. Se quello che avevi (un marito, una bambina di 3 anni) non ti bastava, perché mai dovrebbe bastarti ora che marito e figlia hanno solo 6 anni di più?
Se non tornerai a fare l'amante con lui, cosa che tra altri e bassi, come giustamente ti hanno fatto notare altri, ti ha dato gratificazioni, adrenalina e, non ultimo, ti ha riempito i pensieri, lo sarai di un altro. Se non saprai trovare i te e nella vita che vivi il senso della tua vita.
Lui è un sintomo non la tua malattia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sei stai seguendo una terapia, sarai stata avviata a cercare di capire cose vuoi dalla vita. Se quello che avevi (un marito, una bambina di 3 anni) non ti bastava, perché mai dovrebbe bastarti ora che marito e figlia hanno solo 6 anni di più?
> Se non tornerai a fare l'amante con lui, cosa che tra altri e bassi, come giustamente ti hanno fatto notare altri, ti ha dato gratificazioni, adrenalina e, non ultimo, ti ha riempito i pensieri, *lo sarai di un altro*. Se non saprai trovare i te e nella vita che vivi il senso della tua vita.
> Lui è un sintomo non la tua malattia.


Ottima idea.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ottima idea.


Appunto che si trovi un amico del cuore migliore!
Così poi dice a sè stessa: che cretina sono stata a perdermi con uno del genere no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conosco questo stato d'animo.
> So che capita, ma so anche che passa.
> 
> E credo che lo sappia anche tu.
> ...


Insomma hai amabilmente descritto, l'ampio insieme di quello che potremmo definire Botte di Allegria no?
Insomma deve distrarsi sta donna...qua ci penso io...personalmente!:cincin2:


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto che si trovi un amico del cuore migliore!
> Così poi dice a sè stessa: che cretina sono stata a perdermi con uno del genere no?


 O se non altro un amico del cuore tipo "friend with benefit" che non si spaccia per qualcos'altro sin dall'inizio ^^


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

Tornando alle considerazioni sulla "mentalità dominante" di Chiara... penso che sia molto difficile, per una donna, arrivare a riconoscere serenamente che "ok, a me i _trombamici_ non dispiacciono, sono proprio quello che mi serve in questo frangente".
Abbiamo dei "lacci culturali" con cui fare ancora i conti...


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2011)

E "culturalmente" molte donne sono ancora forse più portate degli uomini a considerare come unico ragionevole sbocco un nuovo legame ufficiale con l'amante... non si accetta, a lungo andare, il ruolo stesso di "amante"... così tanto "allegro" quanto poco progettuale
Da qui tutto il malessere e gli struggimenti, la rabbia che ne conseguono...


----------



## Elisa (21 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma hai amabilmente descritto, l'ampio insieme di quello che potremmo definire Botte di Allegria no?
> Insomma deve distrarsi sta donna...qua ci penso io...personalmente!:cincin2:


Devo dire che mi state facendo sentire meglio solo a leggervi! davvero! sto' ridendo...  Devo essere sincera, ci avevo pensato anche io. Ho pensato: e vaffanc.... a comportarsi bene, guarda qua che bella incul...!!
Io devo dire che da sempre ho uomini (e ultimamente anche ragazzini, tie'! mica solo lui!!) che mi gironzolano intorno e mi dicono che vorrebbero "conoscermi meglio"... in generale "piaccio", non perche' sia chissa' che, ma chi non sa' la mia storia, mi vede una donna solare, piacente, socievole... ma veramente, io MAI avuto dubbi se andare con qualcun altro, per me esisteva solo lui (gia' era tanto avere un amante, figuratevi pensare ad altro). Lui a volte faceva pure il geloso...grrrrrrrrr!! lui!!! Comunque non parliamo del pezzo di merda, parliamo di me!
Per tornare al discorso, io non so' se mi farebbe bene...e poi, che senso ha riempire un "vuoto" con la stessa "cosa" per cui ho questo vuoto?? Se andasse male e sentissi ancora di + la "differenza" tra quello e il nuovo'? 
Non lo so'...pero' mi rendo conto che ora come ora non mi sento sento molto "legata" a mio marito, devo capire se e' perche' appunto mi sento di non riuscire a provare nulla (x quello che e' successo) o perche' davvero sara' sempre cosi'...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> O se non altro un amico del cuore tipo "friend with benefit" che non si spaccia per qualcos'altro sin dall'inizio ^^


L'amico del cuore è unico: insostituibile, ed è una figura ben definita.
Se ci sono sentimenti? Certo...ma non sono certo deliri di onnipotenza: in fondo ragazzi ribaltiamo la frittata...se un uomo ti dice...ah andremo a vivere assieme, è perchè lui sta facendo sul serio con te eh? Altrimenti dice, ehi pupa, questo è quanto ci possiamo concedere: spassiamocela ordunque! Fuor quete le pallose gote!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma hai amabilmente descritto, l'ampio insieme di quello che potremmo definire Botte di Allegria no?
> Insomma deve distrarsi sta donna...qua ci penso io...personalmente!:cincin2:


hips!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Devo dire che mi state facendo sentire meglio solo a leggervi! davvero! sto' ridendo...  Devo essere sincera, ci avevo pensato anche io. Ho pensato: e vaffanc.... a comportarsi bene, guarda qua che bella incul...!!
> Io devo dire che da sempre ho uomini (e ultimamente anche ragazzini, tie'! mica solo lui!!) che mi gironzolano intorno e mi dicono che vorrebbero "conoscermi meglio"... in generale "piaccio", non perche' sia chissa' che, ma chi non sa' la mia storia, mi vede una donna solare, piacente, socievole... ma veramente, io MAI avuto dubbi se andare con qualcun altro, per me esisteva solo lui (gia' era tanto avere un amante, figuratevi pensare ad altro). Lui a volte faceva pure il geloso...grrrrrrrrr!! lui!!! Comunque non parliamo del pezzo di merda, parliamo di me!
> Per tornare al discorso, io non so' se mi farebbe bene...e poi, che senso ha riempire un "vuoto" con la stessa "cosa" per cui ho questo vuoto?? Se andasse male e sentissi ancora di + la "differenza" tra quello e il nuovo'?
> Non lo so'...pero' mi rendo conto che ora come ora non mi sento sento molto "legata" a mio marito, devo capire se e' perche' appunto mi sento di non riuscire a provare nulla (x quello che e' successo) o perche' davvero sara' sempre cosi'...


Puoi anche provare a distrarti con qualcun altro ma non sara' questo a farti uscire dal tunnel. Devi capire cosa manca nella tua vita,perché non ti senti realizzata come persona. 
Comincia a seguire la psicologa con regolarità qualsiasi cosa accada senza mai vergognarti di raccontare tutta la verità. E come diceChiara riempi la tua giornata di impegni, fai attività fisica (mai provato running?) che ti fa sfogare la rabbia e libera oppiacei e quando rientri a casa ti senti stanca ma meglio, fai volontariato, corsi.... qualcosa di solo tuo che magari all'inizio non avrai così voglia dicare ma col tempo ti accorgerai che invece ti sta aiutando. Guarda dentro te stessa.
Hai passato la fase del dolore, ora sei in quella della rabbia, poi verrà la depressione e poi l'accettazione. Ma vedrai che ne uscirai!

PS. Cambia i numeri di cellulare.... dai un taglio simbolico e concreto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2011)

La fase depressiva non ci deve essere per forza. Quando si ha pianto abbastanza dal dolore e dalla rabbia, l'accettazione è una possibile e diretta conclusione della storia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E "culturalmente" molte donne sono ancora forse più portate degli uomini a considerare come unico ragionevole sbocco un nuovo legame ufficiale con l'amante... non si accetta, a lungo andare, il ruolo stesso di "amante"... così tanto "allegro" quanto poco progettuale
> Da qui tutto il malessere e gli struggimenti, la rabbia che ne conseguono...


E' verissimo.
E' ancora molto difficile per alcune donne, in alcuni contesti, sentirsi e viversi come entità autonome pur all'interno di legami con l'altro sesso: io lo trovo castrante, ma capisco che esista anche chi si sente bene ad essere la mezza mela di.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La fase depressiva non ci deve essere per forza. Quando si ha pianto abbastanza dal dolore e dalla rabbia, l'accettazione è una possibile e diretta conclusione della storia.


Anche a me sta storia della depressione spaventava...
Come dire meglio una sorta di rassegnazione che suona così...fai spallucce e dici..ok dai non si può aver tutto dalla vita...ma piuttosto di continuare ad insistere...
Forse il problema di Elisa non è uscirne...ma quello di passare oltre no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' verissimo.
> E' ancora molto difficile per alcune donne, in alcuni contesti, sentirsi e viversi come entità autonome pur all'interno di legami con l'altro sesso: io lo trovo castrante, ma capisco che esista anche chi si sente bene ad essere la mezza mela di.


SI.:mrgreen:
Ma fidati te ne accorgi solo quando trovi la mezza mela giusta.
Non esiste?
Uhm...staremo a vedere...
L'importante è non essere l'appendice di. O vivere in funzione di.
Amica mia, io non mi accontento certo di essere la mezza mela...
Io, appunto, sono il nocciolo della questione...:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Agosto 2011)

mahhh.....ma come si fa'ad essere cosi'invorniti.in queste cose servono palle ,e senza offesa,intelligenzia.
Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii la moglie non la posso lasciare perche'.............e do'po,come diciamo qua' a Rn,si aspetta....quanto????


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhh.....ma come si fa'ad essere cosi'invorniti.in queste cose servono palle ,e senza offesa,intelligenzia.
> Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii la moglie non la posso lasciare perche'.............e do'po,come diciamo qua' a Rn,si aspetta....quanto????


Lothar, ben tornato...
Già si aspetta...quanto?
Porco cane se hai ragione...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2011)

Voce di Romagna qualche gg fa'..una tipa nella pagina del''cuore''scrive che da ben 10 anni e'amante,al solito,sai Conte le balle che dicono,la moglie,i figli....la giornalista la distrutta dandole giustamente dell'idiota.
''non capisci che ti prende per il lato b??''.......


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Voce di Romagna qualche gg fa'..una tipa nella pagina del''cuore''scrive che da ben 10 anni e'amante,al solito,sai Conte le balle che dicono,la moglie,i figli....la giornalista la distrutta dandole giustamente dell'idiota.
> ''non capisci che ti prende per il lato b??''.......


Si Lothar...so' di essere stata una grandissima idiota e ancora di + xche' avevo tutti gli elementi x capirlo. Forse non volevo vederlo xche' avevo "paura" di perderlo dopo cosi' tanto tempo e sforzi per andare avanti in questi anni.
Comunque ora basta. Diciamo che questa ultima sua dimostrazione di essere un bugiardo assurdo oltre che "poco di buono", fa in modo che io non torni + indietro. Ha sporcato anche i ricordi "belli", perche' mi rendo conto che non sapro' mai quante cose magari non ho saputo e quante altre volte mi ha preso in giro cosi' "spudoratamente".
Pero' ragazzi, ora davvero vorrei focalizzarmi su di ME. Ne ho bisogno. NOn voglio ripetere lo sbaglio di essere qui e parlare di lui. Voglio reagire veramente questa volta. Sto' male, questo e' sicuro, ma ragazzi, anche in questi anni sono stata di merda per la vita che conducevo e tutti i problemi con lui e in casa.
Per cui devo trovare "qualcosa" che mi aiuti a trovare la forza per cambiare...magari anche niente, solo stare tranquilla e impegnarmi in altre cose (come mi e' stato suggerito).
E sentirvi vicini...come non mai in questi anni...


----------



## Kid (22 Agosto 2011)

PARAPPAPARAPPA PA

Questa è proprio una ca...

Una vera cazza...

Una grande, gigantesca, strepitosa cazzata!


Scherzo... in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2011)

trovare la mezza mela è un privilegio....la propria identità è ancora più espressa e valorizzata.altro che "accontentarsi".
ci si accontenta di comparse, botte di allegria, surrogati...e di solito quando non si hanno personalità ben definite tanto da sapere ciò che si vuole


----------



## Kid (22 Agosto 2011)

Non la sopporto sta metafora. Se la mela è stata tagliata a metà, evidentemente una delle due metà è stata mangiata o messa nella torta.


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovare la mezza mela è un privilegio....la propria identità è ancora più espressa e valorizzata.altro che "accontentarsi".
> ci si accontenta di comparse, botte di allegria, surrogati...e di solito quando non si hanno personalità ben definite tanto da sapere ciò che si vuole


Putroppo e' vero...evidentemente questa sono stata io...fino ad oggi...


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Putroppo e' vero...evidentemente questa sono stata io...fino ad oggi...


miii elisa....non mi dare ragione: incazzati , dimmi che tu non sei affatto così ma soprattutto dimostralo a te stessa


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> miii elisa....non mi dare ragione: incazzati , dimmi che tu non sei affatto così ma soprattutto dimostralo a te stessa


ma se non ammetto a voi e a me stessa che sono cosi' o sono stata cosi' fino a 4 giorni fa a che serve?? E pure incazzarsi come facevo prima quando vi scrivevo...mi incazzo mi incazzo e poi?? non cambio. Questa volta voglio ammettere quello che e' evidente. Sono una donna debole e senza un cazzo di determinazione di merda, senza un briciolo di amor proprio.
Ma ora basta! da qualche parte avro' i "coglioni" pure io no??????????


----------



## Kid (22 Agosto 2011)

Così và mooooooolto meglio Elisa. Questa è realmente una base sulla quale ripartire.

Non le palle che ti/ci raccontavi prima.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2011)

i coglioni?
hai di più: sei una donna


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i coglioni?
> hai di più: sei una donna


questo e' vero! noi donne quando vogliamo possiamo essere forti davvero...e tutto sommato se ci pensate...perche' un uomo si comporta come si e' comportato quello?? Perche' e' un DEBOLE! Io tutto sommato, volevo rischiare una vita "nuova", affrontare i casini...invece lui si e' nascosto dietro alle difficolta' x non rinunciare alle sue comodita' (moglie) e debolezze (altre donne).

UFFFFFFFFFFF NON VOGLIO PARLARE DI QUEL COGLIONE e viene sempre fuori ))) comunque era x fare "l'esempio" )


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Così và mooooooolto meglio Elisa. Questa è realmente una base sulla quale ripartire.
> 
> Non le palle che ti/ci raccontavi prima.


Quanto hai ragione Kid...me le ricordo bene, purtroppo...ora almeno quello, e dico almeno quello, pare sia "risolto"...(ovvero riesco a vedere le cose sotto un'altra ottica!!)


----------



## Kid (22 Agosto 2011)

Ecco vedi, a me rimane questo dubbio.

Perchè vuoi recuperare con tuo marito, visto che tu stessa ammetti che avresti voluto una nuova vita con lui? Cos'è la ruota di scorta quel povero cristo del tuo consorte? Non penso che meriti di essere preso in giro ulteriormente, ti pare?


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco vedi, a me rimane questo dubbio.
> 
> Perchè vuoi recuperare con tuo marito, visto che tu stessa ammetti che avresti voluto una nuova vita con lui? Cos'è la ruota di scorta quel povero cristo del tuo consorte? Non penso che meriti di essere preso in giro ulteriormente, ti pare?


Veramente non ho detto questo, ma che non so' + cosa provo...mi piacerebbe xche' so' che un uomo cosi' "pulito" nonostante i suoi difetti, non lo trovo piu'. Lo vorrei per i nostri bimbi che hanno un padre meraviglioso e presente...
Vorrei capire se quello mi accecava tanto da non vederlo piu'...perche' comunque qualche momento di riavvicinamento c'era stato con lui...voglio prima chiarirmi le idee con me stessa...e poi vedremo...che ne pensi? sbaglio??


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esattamente...io la chiamo la sindrome di Candy Candy,
> che ci affligge tutte, chi più chi meno.
> 
> Ma si può guarire


Pensa a quei poveracci che sono cresciuti con la Sindrome d Lupin III. E' una vita che cercano di trombarsi Margot, ma quella gliela fa solo annusare, e poi segretamente si fa un bel 3some con Gighen a Gamon 

Scherzi a parte, vorrei chiedere, una cosa ad Elisa. Da quello che ha raccontato, col tipo si sono lasciati e rispresi almeno mille mila volte, ogni volta dopo che lui, in un modo o nell'altro, le ha dimostrato che tipo di uomo fosse. Un secondo prima di ricascarci, cosa le passava in testa ? quali immagini di futuro le venivano in mente ? quali film si faceva ? Cioè Elisa, quanto ti piaceva essere trattata come ti trattava (e, spero di no ma non ne sono convinto, come ti tratterà), quest'uomo ?


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa a quei poveracci che sono cresciuti con la Sindrome d Lupin III. E' una vita che cercano di trombarsi Margot, ma quella gliela fa solo annusare, e poi segretamente si fa un bel 3some con Gighen a Gamon
> 
> Scherzi a parte, vorrei chiedere, una cosa ad Elisa. Da quello che ha raccontato, col tipo si sono lasciati e rispresi almeno mille mila volte, ogni volta dopo che lui, in un modo o nell'altro, le ha dimostrato che tipo di uomo fosse. Un secondo prima di ricascarci, cosa le passava in testa ? quali immagini di futuro le venivano in mente ? quali film si faceva ? Cioè Elisa, quanto ti piaceva essere trattata come ti trattava (e, spero di no ma non ne sono convinto, come ti tratterà), quest'uomo ?


Hai ragione a pensare queste cose, ciao Tubarao! Ti diro' una cosa, in questi anni tante volte non mi sono sentita "pulita" pure io nei suoi confronti (pensa che cretina!!) per alcune cose che sono successe (in 5 anni e mezzo ragazzi, le cose sono davvero tante e poi qui non posso raccontarle x ovvie ragioni)...e comunque io ogni volta che tornavo sui miei passi (soprattutto negli ultimi due anni) mi sentivo sempre peggio...e allora perche' ci tornavo?? non lo so'. Paura di "ricominciare" forse, di dover fare i conti con me stessa, di dover affrontare il VERO MOTIVO per cui mi ero messa in questa storia assurda. Che probabilmente e' quello di cui sopra: donna senza carattere, debole, che si "attacca morbosamente" ad un "sogno del cazzo" per andare avanti cosi' senza risolvere quello che nella sua vita non le sta + bene o che non riesce a "trovare"...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> che si "attacca morbosamente" ad un "sogno del cazzo" per andare avanti .


Passami la battuta. 

Paradossalmente sarebbe stato meglio che ti fossi _attaccata morbosamente _ad un _cazzo da sogno _. Sicuramente non ne saresti uscita così devastata. 

Comunque, per come la vedo io, il problema non è lui, (lui, per usare un termine informatico è un WYSIWYG: what you see is what you get..quello che vedi è quello che avrai), il problema è il tuo....._sogno_.


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passami la battuta.
> 
> Paradossalmente sarebbe stato meglio che ti fossi _attaccata morbosamente _ad un _cazzo da sogno _. Sicuramente non ne saresti uscita così devastata.
> 
> Comunque, per come la vedo io, il problema non è lui, (lui, per usare un termine informatico è un WYSIWYG: what you see is what you get..quello che vedi è quello che avrai), il problema è il tuo....._sogno_.


  appunto.......


----------



## Kid (22 Agosto 2011)

Non sbagli.


----------



## Ospite2 (22 Agosto 2011)

*Appunto!*



Elisa ha detto:


> Hai ragione a pensare queste cose, ciao Tubarao! Ti diro' una cosa, in questi anni tante volte non mi sono sentita "pulita" pure io nei suoi confronti (pensa che cretina!!) per alcune cose che sono successe (in 5 anni e mezzo ragazzi, le cose sono davvero tante e poi qui non posso raccontarle x ovvie ragioni)...e comunque io ogni volta che tornavo sui miei passi (soprattutto negli ultimi due anni) mi sentivo sempre peggio...e allora perche' ci tornavo?? non lo so'. Paura di "ricominciare" forse, di dover fare i conti con me stessa, di dover affrontare il VERO MOTIVO per cui mi ero messa in questa storia assurda. Che probabilmente e' quello di cui sopra: donna senza carattere, debole, che si "attacca morbosamente" ad un "sogno del cazzo" per andare avanti cosi' senza risolvere quello che nella sua vita non le sta + bene o che non riesce a "trovare"...


Il vero motivo è il bisogno di emozioni e sentirsi speciali al di sopra della mediocrità di tutti.
E' lo stesso motivo di tutti noi, lo so.
O accetti di essere mediocre (non è male sai? E' meglio che essere sotto la media...no?) o trovi un modo di sentirti speciale nella tua mediocrità o ti impegni in qualcosa che ti faccia sentire orgogliosa di te stessa e che cosa può essere lo puoi sapere solo tu. Potrebbe essere impegnarti e riuscire nello sport, coltivare un talento creativo, impegnarti nel volontariato. Quello che devi smettere di fare e riempirti ora con i rimpianti e i rimorsi (anche se qualche rimorso verso la tua famiglia, che non leggo, sarebbe sano).


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Il vero motivo è il bisogno di emozioni e sentirsi speciali al di sopra della mediocrità di tutti.
> E' lo stesso motivo di tutti noi, lo so.
> O accetti di essere mediocre (non è male sai? E' meglio che essere sotto la media...no?) o trovi un modo di sentirti speciale nella tua mediocrità o ti impegni in qualcosa che ti faccia sentire orgogliosa di te stessa e che cosa può essere lo puoi sapere solo tu. Potrebbe essere impegnarti e riuscire nello sport, coltivare un talento creativo, impegnarti nel volontariato. Quello che devi smettere di fare e riempirti ora con i rimpianti e i rimorsi (anche se qualche rimorso verso la tua famiglia, che non leggo, sarebbe sano).


Non penso sia il bisogno di sentirsi speciali.

Ci sono persone che godono della loro sofferenza. Questo tipo si è dimostrato essere quello che è quasi da subito, ed Elisa, dopo ogni rottura, ogni volta se lo è ripreso. Qundi delle due una: o è tonta, ma non credo, oppure, anche se a parole dice di essere distrutta, sotto sotto, magari inconsciamente, nella sofferenza ci sguazza. Ci sarebbe la terza opzione: lui è un'ipnotista e ogni volta la ipnotizza: Ti sveglierai solo quando lo dirò io.

Facciamoci a parlar chiaro: il culo nelle pedate ce lo puoi mettere la prima volta perchè non conosci chi hai di fronte, la seconda perchè una seconda chance non si nega a nessuno, la terza perchè hai la sindrome della crocerossina e pensi che lo cambierai, la quarta perchè sei veramente innamorata.....ma se continui a prendere calci in culo per 5 anni, alla fine, forse è proprio perchè ti piace essere presa a calci in culo......


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso sia il bisogno di sentirsi speciali.
> 
> Ci sono persone che godono della loro sofferenza. Questo tipo si è dimostrato essere quello che è quasi da subito, ed Elisa, dopo ogni rottura, ogni volta se lo è ripreso. Qundi delle due una: o è tonta, ma non credo, oppure, anche se a parole dice di essere distrutta, sotto sotto, magari inconsciamente, nella sofferenza ci sguazza. Ci sarebbe la terza opzione: lui è un'ipnotista e ogni volta la ipnotizza: Ti sveglierai solo quando lo dirò io.
> 
> Facciamoci a parlar chiaro: il culo nelle pedate ce lo puoi mettere la prima volta perchè non conosci chi hai di fronte, la seconda perchè una seconda chance non si nega a nessuno, la terza perchè hai la sindrome della crocerossina e pensi che lo cambierai, la quarta perchè sei veramente innamorata.....ma se continui a prendere calci in culo per 5 anni, alla fine, forse è proprio perchè ti piace essere presa a calci in culo......




:up::up:


----------



## Ospite2 (22 Agosto 2011)

*Appunto*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso sia il bisogno di sentirsi speciali.
> 
> Ci sono persone che godono della loro sofferenza. Questo tipo si è dimostrato essere quello che è quasi da subito, ed Elisa, dopo ogni rottura, ogni volta se lo è ripreso. Qundi delle due una: o è tonta, ma non credo, oppure, anche se a parole dice di essere distrutta, sotto sotto, magari inconsciamente, nella sofferenza ci sguazza. Ci sarebbe la terza opzione: lui è un'ipnotista e ogni volta la ipnotizza: Ti sveglierai solo quando lo dirò io.
> 
> Facciamoci a parlar chiaro: il culo nelle pedate ce lo puoi mettere la prima volta perchè non conosci chi hai di fronte, la seconda perchè una seconda chance non si nega a nessuno, la terza perchè hai la sindrome della crocerossina e pensi che lo cambierai, la quarta perchè sei veramente innamorata.....ma se continui a prendere calci in culo per 5 anni, alla fine, forse è proprio perchè ti piace essere presa a calci in culo......


Soffrire fa sentire speciali, al centro di un dramma molto più della serenità.
Hai mai visto un film che racconti di una vita tranquilla? E quelli che piacciono alle donne non sono storie d'amore contrastate?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Soffrire fa sentire speciali, al centro di un dramma molto più della serenità.
> Hai mai visto un film che racconti di una vita tranquilla? E quelli che piacciono alle donne non sono storie d'amore contrastate?


Messa così, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa così, sono d'accordo con te.


Minchia se sono messa male allora... 

va beh...per ora sono qui e mi sembra di essere sulla strada giusta...sto' anche un po' meglio, e' successo nel momento "giusto", anche xche' non ci vediamo da un mese ormai...e quindi e' + facile...

Vi stupiro' questa volta!! Abbiate fiducia... :-(


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Minchia se sono messa male allora...
> 
> va beh...per ora sono qui e mi sembra di essere sulla strada giusta...sto' anche un po' meglio, e' successo nel momento "giusto", anche xche' non ci vediamo da un mese ormai...e quindi e' + facile...
> 
> Vi stupiro' questa volta!! Abbiate fiducia... :-(


Penso che tu debba intraprendere questo percorso alla stessa stregua di un tossicodipendente che decide di togliersi la scimmia, identico proprio. All'inizio il tossico comincia a drogarsi perchè è bello, cacchio se è bello, e poi un bel giorno scopre che appunto è diventato un tossico. 

Per togliersi la scimmia c'è solo un metodo: capire che drogarsi, anche se all'inizio può essere bello, è fondamentalmente STUPIDO. Tu la faresti una cosa stupida ? 

E' statisticamente provato che tutti quelli che si ripuliscono solo con lo sforzo di volontà senza aver capito quello di cui sopra, prima o poi ci ricascano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovare la mezza mela è un privilegio....la propria identità è ancora più espressa e valorizzata.altro che "accontentarsi".
> ci si accontenta di comparse, botte di allegria, surrogati...e di solito quando non si hanno personalità ben definite tanto da sapere ciò che si vuole


Io preferisco pensare di essere una mela intera che ne incontra un'altra.
Finchè si pensa che l'altra persona debba completarti in qualcosa che non hai, sarai alla sua mercè.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io preferisco pensare di essere una mela intera che ne incontra un'altra.
> Finchè si pensa che l'altra persona debba completarti in qualcosa che non hai, sarai alla sua mercè.


ovviamente la fusione è perfetta se si è due mele indipendenti e di grande individualità.
la metà è la figura retorica di un amore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa a quei poveracci che sono cresciuti con la Sindrome d Lupin III. E' una vita che cercano di trombarsi Margot, ma quella gliela fa solo annusare, e poi segretamente si fa un bel 3some con Gighen a Gamon


Ah, ecco perchè mi piaceva tanto Margot! Ma quale dei due era il samurai tenebroso?


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, ecco perchè mi piaceva tanto Margot! Ma quale dei due era il samurai tenebroso?


Gamon


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che tu debba intraprendere questo percorso alla stessa stregua di un tossicodipendente che decide di togliersi la scimmia, identico proprio. All'inizio il tossico comincia a drogarsi perchè è bello, cacchio se è bello, e poi un bel giorno scopre che appunto è diventato un tossico.
> 
> Per togliersi la scimmia c'è solo un metodo: capire che drogarsi, anche se all'inizio può essere bello, è fondamentalmente STUPIDO. Tu la faresti una cosa stupida ?
> 
> E' statisticamente provato che tutti quelli che si ripuliscono solo con lo sforzo di volontà senza aver capito quello di cui sopra, prima o poi ci ricascano.


Guarda, della mia dipendenza avevo gia' parlato ampiamente e ho iniziato ad andare dalla psicologa x questo...ma e' dura, e' una dipendenza affettiva molto forte...ho avuto tante ricadute, ma ripeto, datemi fiducia, quello che e' successo mi sta' cambiando, lo so', lo sento...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passami la battuta.
> 
> Paradossalmente sarebbe stato meglio che ti fossi _attaccata morbosamente _ad un _cazzo da sogno _. Sicuramente non ne saresti uscita così devastata.
> 
> Comunque, per come la vedo io, il problema non è lui, (lui, per usare un termine informatico è un WYSIWYG: what you see is what you get..quello che vedi è quello che avrai), il problema è il tuo....._sogno_.


Elisa mi scuserà l'ot.
In quali casi gli informatici usano questa espressione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Gamon


Grazie, Simy! Non riesco a mandarti l'emoticon bacino...


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Elisa mi scuserà l'ot.
> In quali casi gli informatici usano questa espressione?


Figurati!! meglio parlare anche di altro )


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Elisa mi scuserà l'ot.
> In quali casi gli informatici usano questa espressione?


Uno dei casi classici è quando fai l'anteprima di stampa e la vedi in un modo e poi sulla carta esce tutta un'altra cosa.
Con le prime versioni di Office ad esempio era un delirio: impostavi margini, interlinee, etc etc, sullo schermo le vedevi in un modo e poi quando stampavi era tutto diverso.
Un altro caso può essere quello dei primi editor per scrivere pagine WEB: per scriverle si usavano editor di testo, ma mentre scrivevi non avevi la _sensazione_ di come sarebbe uscita la pagina a livello visivo, la pagina la vedevi solo dopo; poi hanno fatto la comparsa appunto gli editor WYSIWYG che ti permettevano appunto di _vedere_ la pagina mentre la creavi.


----------



## orchidea (22 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Elisa,
perdonami non ho letto tutte e 15 le pagine, ma ho  cpito sommariamente la tua storia...
Bhe che vai dalla psicologa fai bene, ma non credo che il propblema sia di questo Marlon Brando all'Italiana, bensi il tuo.
Non stai bene o comunque ti manca qualcosa nella tua relazione privata, questo è il problema fondamentale.
Ora sei incaponita con questo latin lover, ora ti lecchi le ferite, vai dalla psicologa, sbatti la testa contro il muro, poi??
Fra unn pò di tempo incontrerai Brat Pitt all'Italiana e di nuovo ci innamoriamo... e giù di antidepresivi sedute dall'analista..
Mi auguro di no.
Ma se non ho capito male con lui ci sei cascata già due volte, sei giovane.... hai una famiglia.
O si prendono  le avventure extra così come sono senza pretese alcune, oppure si cerca i analizzare ciò che non va.
E ciò che dico mai lasciare marito/moglie per un altro/a, ma se questo altro/a si insseriscce nella nostra vita ci sarà un perchè... ma non deve essere la causa...
non so se mi sono spiegata.
Io mi auguro che tu possa risolvere il tuo problema esistenziale.
So come ci si sente,lo capisco l'ho vissuto anche se in altri termini.
O si vive di leggerezza o credo sia necesassrio preendere dellle decisioni..
ogni decisione porta ad una perdita è inevitabile, poi ciò che si acquista può essere migliore o peggiore della perdita.
ma se si fannno le cose con il cuore (cuore non istinto ne attarazione ne voglia di conquista) allora credo che ogni decisione sia quella giusta...
A volte  sai non è l'amore che ci spinge verso una persona,, ma è la voglia della conquista di una cossa che non si può avere, o che noon riusciamo a legare a noi...
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> perdonami non ho letto tutte e 15 le pagine, ma ho  cpito sommariamente la tua storia...
> Bhe che vai dalla psicologa fai bene, ma non credo che il propblema sia di questo Marlon Brando all'Italiana, bensi il tuo.
> Non stai bene o comunque ti manca qualcosa nella tua relazione privata, questo è il problema fondamentale.
> ...


Ti ringrazio tantissimo per le tue parole che mi hanno commossa...ora purtroppo ho poco tempo x risponderti, pero' ho capito quello che vuoi dirmi e mi sono ripromessa di capire cosa manca nella vita vita che mi abbia portato a tutto questo...a tradire per anni, a farmi del male senza motivo, a vivere di sogni ed illusioni quando poi la mia vita non era nemmeno cosi' male... 
Ma un perche' ci sara', lo devo trovare, sperando non sia troppo "tardi" per me...per guarire, al di la' di quello o di un altro che potra' mettersi sulla mia strada...
Grazie ancora...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio tantissimo per le tue parole che mi hanno commossa...ora purtroppo ho poco tempo x risponderti, pero' ho capito quello che vuoi dirmi e mi sono ripromessa di capire cosa manca nella vita vita che mi abbia portato a tutto questo...a tradire per anni, a farmi del male senza motivo, a vivere di sogni ed illusioni quando poi la mia vita non era nemmeno cosi' male...
> Ma un perche' ci sara', lo devo trovare, sperando non sia troppo "tardi" per me...per guarire, al di la' di quello o di un altro che potra' mettersi sulla mia strada...
> Grazie ancora...


E' veramente un buon punto di partenza. 
Permettimi una considerazione, che ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova e non ha la pretesa di essere LA SOLUZIONE.
Penso che nella vita, i sogni, i progetti, le aspirazioni, siano importanti, ma non IMPORTANTISSIMI. 
E' cosa buona avere dei desideri da realizzare e perseguirli, ma cosa ancora più buona vivere la vita come andrebbe vissuta IMHO: e cioè nel modo più semplice, mettendo un giorno dietro l'altro vedendo cosa questo ci porta e vivendolo serenamente. All'inizio potrà sembrare che non si stà facendo nessu passo verso la realizzazione di quei sogni di cui sopra, ma un giorno ti fermi un attimo a pensare e scopri che li hai realizzati senza neanche che te ne accorgessi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' veramente un buon punto di partenza.
> Permettimi una considerazione, che ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova e non ha la pretesa di essere LA SOLUZIONE.
> Penso che nella vita, i sogni, i progetti, le aspirazioni, siano importanti, ma non IMPORTANTISSIMI.
> E' cosa buona avere dei desideri da realizzare e perseguirli, ma cosa ancora più buona vivere la vita come andrebbe vissuta IMHO: e cioè nel modo più semplice, mettendo un giorno dietro l'altro vedendo cosa questo ci porta e vivendolo serenamente. All'inizio potrà sembrare che non si stà facendo nessu passo verso la realizzazione di quei sogni di cui sopra, ma un giorno ti fermi un attimo a pensare e scopri che li hai realizzati senza neanche che te ne accorgessi.


Verissimo...sei Nobel, ma neanche Brut, ma brilli di quella saggezza, che il mio amico Lothar esprime con una intelligenza fatta di assenza di scrupolo...ma è così!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che tu debba intraprendere questo percorso alla stessa stregua di un tossicodipendente che decide di togliersi la scimmia, identico proprio. All'inizio il tossico comincia a drogarsi perchè è bello, cacchio se è bello, e poi un bel giorno scopre che appunto è diventato un tossico.
> 
> Per togliersi la scimmia c'è solo un metodo: capire che drogarsi, anche se all'inizio può essere bello, è fondamentalmente STUPIDO. Tu la faresti una cosa stupida ?
> 
> *E' statisticamente provato che tutti quelli che si ripuliscono solo con lo sforzo di volontà senza aver capito quello di cui sopra, prima o poi ci ricascano*.


Confermo. E' identico anche per altre droghe, alcool e tabacco compreso. Se non mi sarei fatto una ragione, ora (o dopo) mi troverei nuovamente alle prese di voler bere o fumare incontrollatamente. Invece, il ragionamento è: senza cadere nel ridicolo, posso partecipare a una festa e bere un bicchiere di vino e magari anche un bicchierino, ma la cosa si ferma prima che diventi incontrollabile. Il limite si conosce, ma senza il ragionamento non ha valore.

E il tabacco non si tocca più, perché influisce in modo troppo invasivo sulla volontà.

In questo modo mi trovo assolutamente disinvolto nelle feste e mi possono offrire tutto quel che vogliono senza che io mi sento in alcun modo obbligato di accettare. Similmente posso muovermi, senza sentire il desiderio di partecipare, o peggio assentarmi, fra gente che fuma e beve.

Se mi avessi _proibito _l'uso di alcoolici o di tabacchi, mi dovrei interrogare ogni volta e ovviamente cederei alla prima occasione.

Morale della storia: prima di risolvere un problema devi conoscere "perché a te". Poi devi decidere se è un problema. E se è un problema, rimediare. Altrimenti accetti e va bene comunque


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Messa così, sono d'accordo con te.


anch'io

aggiungiamo pure che l'idea di "strappare" il marito a un'altra può assumere il ruolo di "misura" della propria specialità
e che dividere la propria famiglia per amore può far sentire eroici
mescolare bene
e si ottiene l'epopea del grande amore che vince su tutto e tutti

magari non a livello cosciente
ma son cose che si agitano nel sottobosco di relazioni clandestine ispirate da sentimenti non necessariamente reali


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso che tu debba intraprendere questo percorso alla stessa stregua di un tossicodipendente che decide di togliersi la scimmia, identico proprio. All'inizio il tossico comincia a drogarsi perchè è bello, cacchio se è bello, e poi un bel giorno scopre che appunto è diventato un tossico.
> 
> Per togliersi la scimmia c'è solo un metodo: capire che drogarsi, anche se all'inizio può essere bello, è fondamentalmente STUPIDO. Tu la faresti una cosa stupida ?
> 
> E' statisticamente provato che tutti quelli che si ripuliscono solo con lo sforzo di volontà senza aver capito quello di cui sopra, prima o poi ci ricascano.


quoto piuttosto


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Gamon


comunque 
fossi stata margot
lupin sarebbe stato l'ultimo trombabile
forse addirittura dopo zenigata


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo...sei Nobel, ma neanche Brut, ma brilli di quella saggezza, che il mio amico Lothar esprime con una intelligenza fatta di assenza di scrupolo...ma è così!


verissimo amico mio ne combino tante,senza alcun scrupolo..........


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo amico mio ne combino tante,senza alcun scrupolo..........


a me non pareva questo il senso del post di Tuba

ma magari l'ho frainteso


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque
> fossi stata margot
> lupin sarebbe stato l'ultimo trombabile
> forse addirittura dopo zenigata


Quoto:up:


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque
> fossi stata margot
> lupin sarebbe stato l'ultimo trombabile
> forse addirittura dopo zenigata


Quotone!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quotone!!!!!!!


Vai piano che sei la seconda che quota.....Quindi se Amoremio prende Gamon io prendo Jigen e a te resta Zenigata:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vai piano che sei la seconda che quota.....Quindi se Amoremio prende Gamon io prendo Jigen e a te resta Zenigata:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



cazzaola.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè sempre meglio di lupin...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: fortuna che non sono stata la terza! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vai piano che sei la seconda che quota.....Quindi se Amoremio prende Gamon io prendo Jigen e a te resta Zenigata:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


esatto :up:


----------



## Elisa (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' veramente un buon punto di partenza.
> Permettimi una considerazione, che ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova e non ha la pretesa di essere LA SOLUZIONE.
> Penso che nella vita, i sogni, i progetti, le aspirazioni, siano importanti, ma non IMPORTANTISSIMI.
> E' cosa buona avere dei desideri da realizzare e perseguirli, ma cosa ancora più buona vivere la vita come andrebbe vissuta IMHO: e cioè nel modo più semplice, mettendo un giorno dietro l'altro vedendo cosa questo ci porta e vivendolo serenamente. All'inizio potrà sembrare che non si stà facendo nessu passo verso la realizzazione di quei sogni di cui sopra, ma un giorno ti fermi un attimo a pensare e scopri che li hai realizzati senza neanche che te ne accorgessi.


Grazie...bel pensiero, ti quoto! forse e' stato questo il problema...volere chissa' che cosa...senza godermi quello che ho ogni istante...!
Spero che questa brutta esperienza, mi dia col tempo modo di essere "diversa" e sentirmi serena,cosi' , anche senza un motivo...solo per essere io e quello che c'e' intorno a me ogni giorno...mi hai dato una grande "forza" con questa frase, credimi...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie...bel pensiero, ti quoto! forse e' stato questo il problema...volere chissa' che cosa...senza godermi quello che ho ogni istante...!
> Spero che questa brutta esperienza, mi dia col tempo modo di essere "diversa" e sentirmi serena,cosi' , anche senza un motivo...solo per essere io e quello che c'e' intorno a me ogni giorno...mi hai dato una grande "forza" con questa frase, credimi...


:amici:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2011)

*Pensa*



Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie...bel pensiero, ti quoto! forse e' stato questo il problema...volere chissa' che cosa...senza godermi quello che ho ogni istante...!
> Spero che questa brutta esperienza, mi dia col tempo modo di essere "diversa" e sentirmi serena,cosi' , anche senza un motivo...solo per essere io e quello che c'e' intorno a me ogni giorno...mi hai dato una grande "forza" con questa frase, credimi...


Pensa se per un incidente (accadono no?) dovessi perdere quello che hai. Pensalo per un solo istante. Capirai subito che un compagno che è una brava persona che ti vuol bene, una figlia sono le uniche cose per cui valga la pena vivere.
Altro che un "marlon brando de' noi altri"!


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

...sto' meglio e non mi sembra vero...ho momenti di tristezza, chiaro, di "solitudine" interiore...ma mi sento meglio. Non ho crisi di "astinenza"...almeno...non voglio gridar vittoria, e' ancora presto...ma di certo non vederlo da un mese e aver saputo questa nuova cosa mentre lui era via, mi sta aiutando molto.
Spero davvero che lui non abbia la faccia tosta di rifarsi vivo...ma non credo...sono stata davvero "cattiva" questa volta e l'ho pure "minacciato"...
A proposito...ieri ho avuto un momento "intimo" con mio marito...ed e' andato molto bene, non me l'aspettavo...eravamo soli (i bimbi a cena dai nonni) e lui mi ha cercata e siamo stati davvero bene...
Vi prego...ditemi che sto' "guarendo"!!!


----------



## Kid (24 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...sto' meglio e non mi sembra vero...ho momenti di tristezza, chiaro, di "solitudine" interiore...ma mi sento meglio. Non ho crisi di "astinenza"...almeno...non voglio gridar vittoria, e' ancora presto...ma di certo non vederlo da un mese e aver saputo questa nuova cosa mentre lui era via, mi sta aiutando molto.
> Spero davvero che lui non abbia la faccia tosta di rifarsi vivo...ma non credo...sono stata davvero "cattiva" questa volta e l'ho pure "minacciato"...
> A proposito...ieri ho avuto un momento "intimo" con mio marito...ed e' andato molto bene, non me l'aspettavo...eravamo soli (i bimbi a cena dai nonni) e lui mi ha cercata e siamo stati davvero bene...
> Vi prego...ditemi che sto' "guarendo"!!!


Non te lo diciamo ancora, visti i precedenti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Carissima, vai avanti a passettini, come i bimbi che imparano a camminare, è la strada giusta, ma sei ancora inferma sulle gambe, non pensare di aver superato il peggio, ma quanto hai fatto è un passo in avanti. Il peggio sarà quando lui disperato tenterà di contattarti o direttamente o indirettamente per dirti quanto ti ama  e quanto non può starti lontano, ma probabilmente è quello che disse anche alla moglie in momenti no? Cara, fatti forza, sei sola dentro perchè non puoi parlarne con tuo marito, ti sei creata questo steccato chiuso che ti obbliga a stare zitta e questo fa male, ma pian piano passa...e monta l'odio per l'altra persona


----------



## Tubarao (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, vai avanti a passettini, come i bimbi che imparano a camminare, è la strada giusta, ma sei ancora inferma sulle gambe, non pensare di aver superato il peggio, ma quanto hai fatto è un passo in avanti. Il peggio sarà quando lui disperato tenterà di contattarti o direttamente o indirettamente per dirti quanto ti ama  e quanto non può starti lontano, ma probabilmente è quello che disse anche alla moglie in momenti no? Cara, fatti forza, sei sola dentro perchè non puoi parlarne con tuo marito, ti sei creata questo steccato chiuso che ti obbliga a stare zitta e questo fa male, ma pian piano passa...e monta l'odio per l'altra persona


Ti quoto.

Infatti la prima piccola battaglia (per la guerra ce ne vuole ancora) potremmo considerarla vinta quando lui inevitabilmente si rifarà sotto con gli occhi pallati stile gatto di Shrek ed Elisa lo lascerà con il suo cappello in mano a guardarla mentre lei sculettando proseguirà per la sua strada.


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Infatti la prima piccola battaglia (per la guerra ce ne vuole ancora) potremmo considerarla vinta quando lui inevitabilmente si rifarà sotto con gli occhi pallati stile gatto di Shrek ed Elisa lo lascerà con il suo cappello in mano a guardarla mentre lei sculettando proseguirà per la sua strada.


o Peggio "scusa, ma adesso mi è venuta voglia di fare sesso con mio marito!!!"magari non vera come cosa, ma seriamente danneggerebbe un egocentrico del gener.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...sto' meglio e non mi sembra vero...ho momenti di tristezza, chiaro, di "solitudine" interiore...ma mi sento meglio. Non ho crisi di "astinenza"...almeno...non voglio gridar vittoria, e' ancora presto...ma di certo non vederlo da un mese e aver saputo questa nuova cosa mentre lui era via, mi sta aiutando molto.
> Spero davvero che lui non abbia la faccia tosta di rifarsi vivo...ma non credo...sono stata davvero "cattiva" questa volta e l'ho pure "minacciato"...
> A proposito...ieri ho avuto un momento "intimo" con mio marito...ed e' andato molto bene, non me l'aspettavo...eravamo soli (i bimbi a cena dai nonni) e lui mi ha cercata e siamo stati davvero bene...
> Vi prego...ditemi che sto' "guarendo"!!!


Cara Elisa quando hai scritto il post iniziale ero via,l'ho letto solo ora nella pausa del caffe'....mamma mia 5 anni emezzo,ma come si fa'???sono tanti........il tuo ex amante e'poi come siamo tutti sai.
Purtroppo quando si e'infedeli si e' cosi',bastardi e figli di......non basta mai,anch'io confesso che se mi capita,mi scordo di tutte e due.
Pero'sono felice che tu apparentemente stia bene ora.....coraggio,fatti forza ,non ci ricascare.
Dimenticati tutto e tutti.ora esiste solo tuo marito,grinta e palle,forza Elisa...


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non te lo diciamo ancora, visti i precedenti! :mrgreen:


 fate bene! ripeto...vi stupiro'!!


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> o Peggio "scusa, ma adesso mi è venuta voglia di fare sesso con mio marito!!!"magari non vera come cosa, ma seriamente danneggerebbe un egocentrico del gener.


Ciao Daniele...grazie per tutto, sei stato "importante" in questa fase...Ma figurati se uno del genere si scoraggia, ora poi che ha visto di avere ascendente pure sulle ragazzine!
Ma non + con me! Per me questa volta e' MORTO e non scherzo. Non voglio vederlo e sentirlo mai piu'. E' stata una parte della mia vita che mi ha portato solo sofferenza...ora voglio essere serena con me stessa e gli altri se possibile...niente di piu'...le emozioni vere della vita sono queste. Non e' mai troppo tardi per capirlo...
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Elisa quando hai scritto il post iniziale ero via,l'ho letto solo ora nella pausa del caffe'....mamma mia 5 anni emezzo,ma come si fa'???sono tanti........il tuo ex amante e'poi come siamo tutti sai.
> Purtroppo quando si e'infedeli si e' cosi',bastardi e figli di......non basta mai,anch'io confesso che se mi capita,mi scordo di tutte e due.
> Pero'sono felice che tu apparentemente stia bene ora.....coraggio,fatti forza ,non ci ricascare.
> Dimenticati tutto e tutti.ora esiste solo tuo marito,grinta e palle,forza Elisa...


Grazie Lothar, uno puo' essere quello che vuole nella vita, nessuno glielo vieta. Ma bisognerebbe essere sincere con le persone non credi? tutto qui! Altrimenti sì che diventi un gran figlio di...(scusa, non e' x te chiaramente).
Ora sto' un po' meglio e voglio continuare su questa strada...


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Infatti la prima piccola battaglia (per la guerra ce ne vuole ancora) potremmo considerarla vinta quando lui inevitabilmente si rifarà sotto con gli occhi pallati stile gatto di Shrek ed Elisa lo lascerà con il suo cappello in mano a guardarla mentre lei sculettando proseguirà per la sua strada.


Grande Tubarao!! si! capitera' proprio cosi'! SAI dove se lo puo' mettere il suo cappello??? ))) Bacio


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

*"Un rapporto basato sulla menzogna è destinato a crollare, come un castello di carte, al primo soffio di vento"*


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grande Tubarao!! si! capitera' proprio cosi'! SAI dove se lo puo' mettere il suo cappello??? ))) Bacio


Allora compriamo della vaselina per tale cappello, ok??? O al massimo del super attack...così quando se lo ficca, rimane lì!


----------



## Ospite2 (24 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> *"Un rapporto basato sulla menzogna è destinato a crollare, come un castello di carte, al primo soffio di vento"*



Il tuo ha subito qualche tempesta, ma è restato su perché tu l'hai voluto.
Concentrati su quello che pensi sia davvero importante per te e per i tuoi figli (avevo capito solo una...).
E continua la terapia, magari cambiando terapeuta.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Il tuo ha subito qualche tempesta, ma è restato su perché tu l'hai voluto.
> Concentrati su quello che pensi sia davvero importante per te e per i tuoi figli (avevo capito solo una...).
> E continua la terapia, magari cambiando terapeuta.


Non perchè l'ha voluto...ma perchè ci ha creduto eh?
Ha creduto in loro due...
Poi si è resa conto che lui non vuole le stesse cose che vuole lei.
Lui captando i desideri e le aspettative di lei...l'ha tenuta con parole e lusinghe...
Alla fine lei si è resa conto che lui non vuole quello che vuole lei.


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè l'ha voluto...ma perchè ci ha creduto eh?
> Ha creduto in loro due...
> Poi si è resa conto che lui non vuole le stesse cose che vuole lei.
> Lui captando i desideri e le aspettative di lei...l'ha tenuta con parole e lusinghe...
> Alla fine lei si è resa conto che lui non vuole quello che vuole lei.


Bravo Conte! hai colpito nel segno!!


----------



## Elisa (24 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora compriamo della vaselina per tale cappello, ok??? O al massimo del super attack...così quando se lo ficca, rimane lì!


Grandissimo Daniele...a questo punto magari vengo a sapere gli piace pure quello!! )


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grandissimo Daniele...a questo punto magari vengo a sapere gli piace pure quello!! )


Oppure lo rivedi su Youtube con 1 milione di visite dopo 10 minuti, filmato in segreto durante la visita al pronto soccorso. I nuovi tempi ci hanno portato altre soddisfazioni, basta sfruttarli al meglio ...


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non perchè l'ha voluto...ma perchè ci ha creduto eh?
> Ha creduto in loro due...
> Poi si è resa conto che lui non vuole le stesse cose che vuole lei.
> Lui captando i desideri e le aspettative di lei...l'ha tenuta con parole e lusinghe...
> Alla fine lei si è resa conto che lui non vuole quello che vuole lei.


non credo sia giusto e benefico pensarla cosi.
non ci si fa prendere per il culo per 5 anni... se non si vuole che sia cosi.
basta molto meno per capire l'attendibilità di una persona
ancora meno per sentire odore di farabutto.

se è andata avanti cosi tanto tempo
non è per merito delle lusinghe dell illusionista
è sempre bello vedere uscire il conigli dal cappello
ma sappiamo benissimo che c'è un trucco 
e talvolta anche banale.

Elisa, il comportamento di quell omo non c entra nulla con quello che è successo
Tu puoi fare a meno di lui
Stai facendo a meno di lui
Presto capirai che puoi anche tranquillamente a meno di un sogno del cazzo.
Coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> non credo sia giusto e benefico pensarla cosi.
> non ci si fa prendere per il culo per 5 anni... se non si vuole che sia cosi.
> basta molto meno per capire l'attendibilità di una persona
> ancora meno per sentire odore di farabutto.
> ...


Tu dici?
Io ho visto persone che si sono fatte prendere per il culo...anche per vite intere eh?
E non c'è nulla da fare eh? 
Più tu dici: Dai ti sta prendendo per il culo, più ste persone aizzano mille giustificazioni per credere che non sia così eh?
Dipende se tu VUOI veramente VEDERE come una persona è, rinunciando a berti tutte le sue belle paroline e atteggiamenti che ti fanno sognare eh?

Si hai ragione...
Puoi fare benissimo a meno di un sogno del cazzo: specie se era solo il tuo sogno, sogno di cui, all'altro non importava un fico secco.

Presto capirà...che è più bello spassarsi sul serio eheheheheehheh!


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Io ho visto persone che si sono fatte prendere per il culo...anche per vite intere eh?
> E non c'è nulla da fare eh?
> Più tu dici: Dai ti sta prendendo per il culo, più ste persone aizzano mille giustificazioni per credere che non sia così eh?
> Dipende se tu VUOI veramente VEDERE come una persona è, rinunciando a berti tutte le sue belle paroline e atteggiamenti che ti fanno sognare eh?



La tragedia è che tu sai benissimo che è cosi.
ma va bene uguale
perchè,appunto, è propedeutico alla realizzazione del sogno del cazzo.

"mi prende per il culo, ma solo lui ed io sappiamo cosa si prova quando siamo assieme"
è questo che ti fa incagliare
come un tordo nella pece.

devi capire che puoi fare a meno di quello che "solo lui ed io proviamo".
il resto è solo uno sfondo. piu o meno grigio.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> La tragedia è che tu sai benissimo che è cosi.
> ma va bene uguale
> perchè,appunto, è propedeutico alla realizzazione del sogno del cazzo.
> 
> ...


Si! Giusto! Sanissima prospettiva...
Mi colpisce molto quell'immagine del tordo...
Ero così, ma per fortuna ho avuto chi mi ha buttato del solvente su quella pece...
Si!


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ero così, ma per fortuna ho avuto chi mi ha buttato del solvente su quella pece...
> Si!


di grazia
dove si compra il solvente?


piacere sono Eleanor
e sono un tordo da 7 anni!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> di grazia
> dove si compra il solvente?
> 
> 
> ...


Chi glielo dice ad Elisa adesso che il record non è più il suo ? 

Benvenuta


----------



## Elisa (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi glielo dice ad Elisa adesso che il record non è più il suo ?
> 
> Benvenuta


aahhahahahhaa!! non preoccuparti Tubarao, felicissima di non aver + nessun record...che poi il mio era di essere una cogliona!! 

La frase "solo io e lui sappiamo quello che proviamo insieme"...e' DA MANUALE RAGAZZI!! non so' quante volte l'ho pensata e soprattutto quante volte LUI ME L'HA DETTA!!
Pauraaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! ))


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> aahhahahahhaa!! non preoccuparti Tubarao, felicissima di non aver + nessun record...che poi il mio era di essere una cogliona!!
> 
> La frase "solo io e lui sappiamo quello che proviamo insieme"...e' DA MANUALE RAGAZZI!! non so' quante volte l'ho pensata e soprattutto quante volte LUI ME L'HA DETTA!!
> Pauraaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! ))


Ciao Elisa,
allora mi passi il cappello con le orecchie d'asino?

Ah! Potessi davvero scriverlo un manuale!
Quello che manca è sempre l'antidoto!

Ma tu Elisa, ci sei.
E non è perchè hai scoperto una volta in più quanto sia pirla il pirla.
E' perchè ne puoi fare tranquillamente a meno ed ora lo hai capito.
E se ti venisse un dubbio, magari quando lui si ri-farà avanti,
o peggio
quando lui non lo farà e scatterà il "figlio di vkbaibv allora vedi che non ti importava nulla"
ebbene
tu penserai al mese che è passato senza di lui, e vedrai che comunque sei in piedi
un po ammaccata certo
ma comunque sei in piedi
senza di lui.

FORZA!


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

Una volta avevo un capoufficio che era il re dei paraculi. Ogni volta che ci parlavo, magari per chiedergli un aumento o una promozione, quando uscivo dal colloquio ero sempre convinto che era gisuto non aver ricevuto l'aumento o la promozione; ogni volta m'intortava alla grande. Un paio di volte mi è venuto anche l'istinto di dirgli: "Sei un grande, riesci ogni volta ad incularmi senza sputo con un'abilità che appartiene a pochi". Però non poteva vincere sempre lui, ecchecezz, ed una tipa, psicologa, m'insegnò un trucchetto: "Quando sei a colloquio con lui, immagina di essere un 'entità che fluttua nella stanza e che stà osservando tu e lui che parlate; assisti da terza persona alla conversazione fra te e lui". La prima volta che l'ho fatto ho pensato: "Guarda che coglioncello quello che lo stanno per fregare e lui manco se ne accorge". Ho dato le dimissioni due mesi dopo.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> di grazia
> dove si compra il solvente?
> 
> 
> ...


:confuso:

ullallà!

comunque abbiamo avuto anche tordi da 8 anni che si sono affrancati

volere è potere
magari con una spintarella iniziale


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> ullallà!
> 
> ...


:culo: dammi una pedata su!


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> :culo: dammi una pedata su!


no invece

parliamone


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no invece
> 
> parliamone


Non in questo post di Elisa
Qui i tordi riprendono il volo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta avevo un capoufficio che era il re dei paraculi. Ogni volta che ci parlavo, magari per chiedergli un aumento o una promozione, quando uscivo dal colloquio ero sempre convinto che era gisuto non aver ricevuto l'aumento o la promozione; ogni volta m'intortava alla grande. Un paio di volte mi è venuto anche l'istinto di dirgli: "Sei un grande, riesci ogni volta ad incularmi senza sputo con un'abilità che appartiene a pochi". Però non poteva vincere sempre lui, ecchecezz, ed una tipa, psicologa, m'insegnò un trucchetto: "Quando sei a colloquio con lui, immagina di essere un 'entità che fluttua nella stanza e che stà osservando tu e lui che parlate; assisti da terza persona alla conversazione fra te e lui". La prima volta che l'ho fatto ho pensato: "Guarda che coglioncello quello che lo stanno per fregare e lui manco se ne accorge". Ho dato le dimissioni due mesi dopo.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...grande hai appena descritto come sono io a colloquio con una donna...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Il problema è che lei se ne accorge...e dice...tu non mi capisci...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...o peggio...tu non mi ascolti...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> di grazia
> dove si compra il solvente?
> 
> 
> ...


Non si compera...
Si riceve...


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non si compera...
> Si riceve...



dimmi allora dove mi devo mettere in coda
con le manine a conchetta
in attesa della benedizione

:up: ( grazie Amoremio )


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> ullallà!
> 
> ...


Bella forza...
Questi tordi sono stati spinti su un baratro, un metro al giorno.
Giorno dopo giorno il precipizio si avvicina.
Hanno scoperto di riuscire a saper volare: per disperazione: o voli o muori.
Salvarsi in corner, non è volere.
Volere è potere, è il più grande delirio di onnipotenza, che ho sentito in vita mia.
Per questo, io ho abiurato alla mia volontà.
Altrimenti se volere è potere, tu saresti già uscita a cena con me.
Ha ragione Nausicaa, l'unico reale potere è di chi dice NO.
Nel momento che uno dice SI, è perduto.
Poi si deve assumere anche le responsabilità.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Non in questo post di Elisa
> Qui i tordi riprendono il volo.



no, infatti
non intendevo qui :up: 




Eleanor ha detto:


> di grazia
> *dove si compra il solvente?*
> piacere sono Eleanor
> e sono un tordo da 7 anni!


il migliore si produce in proprio
con gran fatica 
ma enorme soddisfazione finale


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> dimmi allora dove mi devo mettere in coda
> con le manine a conchetta
> in attesa della benedizione
> 
> :up: ( grazie Amoremio )


Te lo dico, solo se modifichi quel termine tra parentesi, scusami, ma nessuna donna ha più rivisto la luce dopo avermi chiamato così...
Ma dato che sono munifico, per certe cose...scrivimi in privato no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, infatti
> non intendevo qui :up:
> 
> 
> ...


Balle...
In proprio produciamo solo:
1) Film in testa
2) Seghe mentali
3) Erronee convinzioni
4) Illusioni
Ma tanto crederci non costa nulla eh?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bella forza...
> Questi tordi sono stati spinti su un baratro, un metro al giorno.
> Giorno dopo giorno il precipizio si avvicina.
> Hanno scoperto di riuscire a saper volare: per disperazione: o voli o muori.
> ...


qui non si parla di un volersi mettere in relazione
nel qual caso avresti persino qualche ragione

ma di un potere di spezzarla quella relazione

basta volere
volerlo davvero e con forza


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo dico, solo se modifichi quel termine tra parentesi, scusami, ma nessuna donna ha più rivisto la luce dopo avermi chiamato così...
> Ma dato che sono munifico, per certe cose...scrivimi in privato no?


parlava a me

e mi ringraziava per averle detto come fare quella faccina


----------



## Eleanor (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo dico, solo se modifichi quel termine tra parentesi, scusami, ma nessuna donna ha più rivisto la luce dopo avermi chiamato così...
> Ma dato che sono munifico, per certe cose...scrivimi in privato no?


Scusa Conte
ma stavo ringraziando Amoremio per avermi insegnato a fare :up: questa faccetta.

Spero di non aver intaccato la tua, già peraltro ben pasciuta, autostima.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Balle...
> In proprio produciamo solo:
> 1) Film in testa
> 2) Seghe mentali
> ...


non concordo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui non si parla di un volersi mettere in relazione
> nel qual caso avresti persino qualche ragione
> 
> ma di un potere di spezzarla quella relazione
> ...


Come il referendum abrogativo, più o meno.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Balle...
> In proprio produciamo solo:
> 1) Film in testa
> 2) Seghe mentali
> ...


Conte, non sarei però così categorico. 
Sono convinto che un aiuto esterno in certi casi sia fondamentale, e infatti anche AmoreMio ha detto Magari con una spintarella iniziale,
ma poi dopo la prima rabboccatta il solvente bisognerebbe imparare a produrlo in proprio, credo.
E' un pò come la storia di quello che ha fame, del pesce e dell'insegnargli a pescare.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Scusa Conte
> ma stavo ringraziando Amoremio per avermi insegnato a fare :up: questa faccetta.
> 
> Spero di non aver intaccato la tua, già peraltro ben pasciuta, autostima.


non c'è pericolo :carneval:

vedrai
sei solo all'inizio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Conte, non sarei però così categorico.
> Sono convinto che un aiuto esterno in certi casi sia fondamentale, e infatti anche AmoreMio ha detto Magari con una spintarella iniziale,
> ma poi dopo la prima rabboccatta il solvente bisognerebbe imparare a produrlo in proprio, credo.
> E' un pò come la storia di quello che ha fame, del pesce e dell'insegnargli a pescare.


Ma io non la vedo in sti termini.
Non si tratta di spintarella iniziale, ma di presa di coscienza.
Step uno: io sono così perchè ho le ali impestate.
Il solvente mi libererà.
Devo stare attento a non impelagarmi più.
Perchè non ci sarà altro solvente.

Sul resto concordo...
Tu però insegna a pescare, a chi non ha nessuna voglia di pescare...
Magari preferisce rubare una mela che pescare eh?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Agosto 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Scusa Conte
> ma stavo ringraziando Amoremio per avermi insegnato a fare :up: questa faccetta.
> 
> Spero di non aver intaccato la tua, già peraltro ben pasciuta, autostima.


fagiana...ma non sai cosa hai rischiato..il Conte qui'e'un mito,oggi non ho tempo per niente..be'quasi......ma qui'in soccorso arrivo.
Potrebbe incenerirti con lo sguardo,e'temuto persino dall volanti maestre arpie e quelle mica scherzano,a parole dietro allo schermo sono grandi,magari nel reale.....non credo proprio.. 
Autostima????Fa'benissimo,sai giovin volante,tra noi due e'gara di autostima,e mica sempre vinco io.ahahahha
Non lo dire in giro......se alcune/i ne avessero la meta',di autostima.sarebbero serene/i,e non sempre incavolati/e....to mo'....
Buona sera Eleonor
ciao....non volare altre 7 anni ora,sai come e'la volpe..il fagiano se lo pappa....buona serata Eleonor


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fagiana...ma non sai cosa hai rischiato..il Conte qui'e'un mito,oggi non ho tempo per niente..be'quasi......ma qui'in soccorso arrivo.
> Potrebbe incenerirti con lo sguardo,e'temuto persino dall volanti maestre arpie e quelle mica scherzano,a parole dietro allo schermo sono grandi,magari nel reale.....non credo proprio..
> Autostima????Fa'benissimo,sai giovin volante,tra noi due e'gara di autostima,e mica sempre vinco io.ahahahha
> Non lo dire in giro......se alcune/i ne avessero la meta',di autostima.sarebbero serene/i,e non sempre incavolati/e....to mo'....
> ...


Un'inesorabile legge di natura! 
Grande Lothar...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2011)

*Elisa*

L'autostima ce l'ha chi non ha bisogno di conferme e amori di contrabbando per sentirsi amato/a.

Elisa stai sbagliando strada se continui a ribadire che lui ti ha ingannata.
Tu hai voluto essere ingannata perché quel sogno (era un incubo, ma per te era un sogno) ti riempiva la mente e il cuore più delle cose reali e importanti che avevi e che hai.
Cosa ti spaventa della tua vita reale da preferirle un incubo?
Se non capisci questo troverai un'altra dipendenza che ti riempirarà la mente e il cuore... se sarà la corsa e l'obiettivo di fare la maratona di New York non sarà grave, ma potrebbe essere altro o, peggio, potresti cadere in depressione.
Ma se non accetti che se il sogno si fosse realizzato sarebbe stato un incubo non riuscirai ad uscirne, lui potrebbe fare un passo per farti tornare a sognare. 

[video=youtube;wbU-a99giUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbU-a99giUg[/video]


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

è una risposta da persa.spero proprio di rileggerla


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'autostima ce l'ha chi non ha bisogno di conferme e amori di contrabbando per sentirsi amato/a.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbU-a99giUg



Caro non registrato,allora io saro'l'eccezione che conferma la regola,dici?
Va bene nel il mio caso non sono amori.ma storie di sesso e fine,e di sentirmi amato da loro,mi frega zero..pero'.....
Di autostima ne ho anche troppa.ma tu sei nuovo e non puoi saperlo,buon giornata


----------



## Ospite2 (26 Agosto 2011)

*Buona giornata*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro non registrato,allora io saro'l'eccezione che conferma la regola,dici?
> Va bene nel il mio caso non sono amori.ma storie di sesso e fine,e di sentirmi amato da loro,mi frega zero..pero'.....
> Di autostima ne ho anche troppa.ma tu sei nuovo e non puoi saperlo,buon giornata


Allora perché hai sentito il bisogno di farmelo sapere?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro non registrato,allora io saro'l'eccezione che conferma la regola,dici?
> Va bene nel il mio caso non sono amori.ma storie di sesso e fine,e di sentirmi amato da loro,mi frega zero..pero'.....
> Di autostima ne ho anche troppa.ma tu sei nuovo e non puoi saperlo,buon giornata


maddai???!!!!
anche se è nuovo di lui non sospetti che sappia chi sei?
lo ritieni meno intuitivo di tutti gli altri nuovi?

:carneval:
mi scuso con tutta l'utenza tranne 1
ma non sono proprio riuscita ad evitarlo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Allora perché hai sentito il bisogno di farmelo sapere?


perche'la tua  teoria  e'sballata.

Lasciamo stare il giusto o sbagliato del tradimento,rimane che non e'da tutti avere la forza di farlo,E'complicato,difficile,potrebbe rovinarti la vita.
Ora secondo te uno che ha poco autostima riuscirebbe???Assolutamente no,ne serve tanta se no non riesci,ti fermi a pensare...che cavolo faccio e perche'....e qui'scatta l'autostima....chisse ne frega avanti...
Capito?
Si evince che come sempre ho ragione...ahahhahahah


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> maddai???!!!!
> anche se è nuovo di lui non sospetti che sappia chi sei?
> lo ritieni meno intuitivo di tutti gli altri nuovi?
> 
> ...


Cara maestra cosa sarebbe la vita senza i tuoi appunti....se sei cosi'pedante anche nel reale,auguri a quel poveretto che ti deve stare accanto....se se esiste un simile martire


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2011)

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


meravigliosa Quintina,dove la bionda con lo spadone???Mi fa'piacere sentirti,come va'???
Posso mandarti io un'avatar..lothariano?????
ciaooooooooo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Agosto 2011)

no, non mi mandare niente!
Io voglio lei, la mia Kiddo, solo che non so dov'è finita...
Io sono ancora in vacanza... ultimi giorni... anzi ora ti saluto che vado a farmi un bel Gyros Pita!
Hasta la victoria siempre!!!


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara maestra cosa sarebbe la vita senza i tuoi appunti....se sei cosi'pedante anche nel reale,auguri a quel poveretto che ti deve stare accanto....se se esiste un simile martire


ah franco! magna tranquillo :carneval:



lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'la tua  teoria  e'sballata.
> 
> Lasciamo stare il giusto o sbagliato del tradimento,rimane che non e'da tutti avere la forza di farlo,E'complicato,difficile,potrebbe rovinarti la vita.
> Ora secondo te uno che ha poco autostima riuscirebbe???Assolutamente no,ne serve tanta se no non riesci,ti fermi a pensare...che cavolo faccio e perche'....e qui*'* *scatta l'autostima*....chisse ne frega avanti...
> ...


quella è autostima? :saggio:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non mi mandare niente!
> Io voglio lei, la mia Kiddo, solo che non so dov'è finita...
> Io sono ancora in vacanza... ultimi giorni... anzi ora ti saluto che vado a farmi un bel *Gyros Pita*!
> Hasta la victoria siempre!!!


slurp!


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'la tua  teoria  e'sballata.
> 
> Lasciamo stare il giusto o sbagliato del tradimento,rimane che non e'da tutti avere la forza di farlo,E'complicato,difficile,potrebbe rovinarti la vita.
> Ora secondo te uno che ha poco autostima riuscirebbe???Assolutamente no,ne serve tanta *se no non riesci,ti fermi a pensare*...che cavolo faccio e perche'....e qui'scatta l'autostima....chisse ne frega avanti...
> ...


pensare è talmente negativo e deleterio !
da evitare sempre e a quanto pare tu ci riesci benissimo:mrgreen::


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ............Si evince che come sempre ho ragione...ahahhahahah


PS
ma chi lo evince?
ah, già!
il conte:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah franco! magna tranquillo :carneval:


Vabbè, se ci mancano le bbbasi poi non ci possiamo lamentare. Era Maurì quello che doveva mangiare tranquillo.


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, se ci mancano le bbbasi poi non ci possiamo lamentare. Era Maurì quello che doveva mangiare tranquillo.
> 
> 
> :carneval::carneval:


tu non lo puoi sapere:
il mio era un franco spider :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu non lo puoi sapere:
> il mio era un franco spider :mexican:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Ospite2 (26 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche'la tua  teoria  e'sballata.
> 
> Lasciamo stare il giusto o sbagliato del tradimento,rimane che non e'da tutti avere la forza di farlo,E'complicato,difficile,potrebbe rovinarti la vita.
> Ora secondo te uno che ha poco autostima riuscirebbe???Assolutamente no,ne serve tanta se no non riesci,ti fermi a pensare...che cavolo faccio e perche'....e qui'scatta l'autostima....chisse ne frega avanti...
> ...


Buon per te che ti senti così.
Non capisco come il tuo caso eccezionale potrebbe essere utile a Elisa.
Dovrebbe dire:"Chi se ne fega, vado avanti!"? 
E' andata avanti abbastanza, a quanto dice.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara maestra cosa sarebbe la vita senza i tuoi appunti....se sei cosi'pedante anche nel reale,auguri a quel poveretto che ti deve stare accanto....se se esiste un simile martire


Grande...Amicomio...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Pensavano di ridurti al silenzio con 4 battutine eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...non sanno con chi hanno a che fare...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Batti cinque...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande...Amicomio...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Pensavano di ridurti al silenzio con 4 battutine eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA...non sanno con chi hanno a che fare...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Batti cinque...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


al silenzio? 

ma per carità

che continui a scrivere :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande...Amicomio...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Pensavano di ridurti al silenzio con 4 battutine eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA...non sanno con chi hanno a che fare...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Batti cinque...AHAHAHAHAHAAH


Esimio nonche' mitico amico mio,e'proprio cosi'.
Quello che non capisco,aiutami,perche'continuino solo loro,ad esempio Quintina e anche Farfalla mi hanno dato addosso,ma e'finita da un pezzo.
La cosa sarebbe da analista,loro continuano da ben 9 mesi,a dire le stesse cose.
Sai come diciamo noi no Conte,tu ha vissuto qua',mai godute.....lo sono proprio,penso sia quello,a loro manca...a me non solo non manca ma se desumi il mio scritto in prive',ne ho anche troppo....e tu penso mica ti possa lamentare...
Ti saluto,vado dalla mia brava mogliettina al mare,e stasera se sar'meno clado che qua'....alla faccia delle maestre caste................


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *L'autostima ce l'ha chi non ha bisogno di conferme e amori di contrabbando per sentirsi amato/a.*





lothar57 ha detto:


> *Caro non registrato,allora io saro'l'eccezione che conferma la regola,dici?*
> Va bene nel il mio caso non sono amori.ma storie di sesso e fine,e di sentirmi amato da loro,mi frega zero..pero'.....
> Di autostima ne ho anche troppa.ma tu sei nuovo e non puoi saperlo,buon giornata





Ospite2 ha detto:


> Buon per te che ti senti così.
> *Non capisco come il tuo caso eccezionale potrebbe essere utile a Elisa.
> Dovrebbe dire:"Chi se ne frega, vado avanti!"? *
> E' andata avanti abbastanza, a quanto dice.


Ma infatti, Lothar faceva una considerazione a partire dal tuo presupposto (alquanto generalizzante) "Solo chi non ha relazioni sentimentali clandestine è uno che ha autostima. Gli altri no". 
Per questo ha pensato di smentire questa affermazione "assoluta", raccontando la sua esperienza personale, senza porsi per questo ad esempio universale valido anche per Elisa...


----------



## Ospite2 (26 Agosto 2011)

*scusate*



aristocat ha detto:


> Ma infatti, Lothar faceva una considerazione a partire dal tuo presupposto (alquanto generalizzante) "Solo chi non ha relazioni sentimentali clandestine è uno che ha autostima. Gli altri no".
> Per questo ha pensato di smentire questa affermazione "assoluta", raccontando la sua esperienza personale, senza porsi per questo ad esempio universale valido anche per Elisa...


Non credevo che rispondendo a una persona non si dovesse urtare la sensibilità di altri utenti.
Sono onorato di vedere che le mia affermazioni sono oggetto si interpretazioni multiple.
Elisa cercava qualcosa in questa relazione che non era una vita futura insieme perché il futuro le era stato rivelato da anni. Cosa vi cercava e cosa vi trovava?


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non credevo che rispondendo a una persona non si dovesse urtare la sensibilità di altri utenti.
> Sono onorato di vedere che le mia affermazioni sono oggetto si interpretazioni multiple.
> Elisa cercava qualcosa in questa relazione che non era una vita futura insieme perché il futuro le era stato rivelato da anni. Cosa vi cercava e cosa vi trovava?


 Non è questione di urtare sensibilità, semplicemente di fronte a un'affermazione generalizzante c'è un Lothar che dice: "non è sempre così. Non è una condizione sempre verificata e io ne sono l'eccezione". Per un attimo si è usciti dal "focus" di Elisa e si è spaziato in altri ambiti. E' normale spaziare in un thread, magari a partire da una certa affermazione. "Onore" è un po' esagerato, direi! :sorriso3: E' normale...

Tornando a Elisa, in che senso il futuro è stato rivelato?


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è questione di urtare sensibilità, semplicemente di fronte a un'affermazione generalizzante c'è un Lothar che dice: "non è sempre così. Non è una condizione sempre verificata e io ne sono l'eccezione". Per un attimo si è usciti dal "focus" di Elisa e si è spaziato in altri ambiti. E' normale spaziare in un thread, magari a partire da una certa affermazione. "Onore" è un po' esagerato, dai! :sorriso3: E' normale...
> 
> Tornando a Elisa, in che senso il futuro è stato rivelato?



Affermazione generalizzante ?  Non sempre è così ? Vediamo di essere pratici, sono più di 5 anni che elisa sta aspettando le decisioni di quest'uomo, quanto dovrà attendere ? Va bene il grande amore,va bene la dipendenza affettiva, ma quì ormai siamo al martirio.
Mia opinione personale, elisa al di là del rapporto con tuo marito, quest'uomo ti stà distruggendo la vita, liberatene non potrai che trarne giovamento.


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Affermazione generalizzante ?  Non sempre è così ? Vediamo di essere pratici, sono più di 5 anni che elisa sta aspettando le decisioni di quest'uomo, quanto dovrà attendere ?


 Se parliamo di Elisa è un discorso e sono d'accordo con te, ma qui non stavamo parlando di Elisa ma di un altro caso.  Se rileggi, capirai. E' tutto scritto qualche post più su.

ari


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se parliamo di Elisa è un discorso e sono d'accordo con te, ma qui non stavamo parlando di Elisa ma di un altro caso.  Se rileggi, capirai. E' tutto scritto qualche post più su.
> 
> ari



Certo che mi riferivo ad Elisa.  :up:

Ma in generale e sia detto senza nessuna polemica, fuggo alla grande da chi ha assolute certezze, io per primo naturalmente....


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

Fabry ha detto:


> Certo che mi riferivo ad Elisa.  :up:
> 
> Ma in generale e sia detto senza nessuna polemica, fuggo alla grande da chi ha assolute certezze, io per primo naturalmente....


 ah bè allora siamo in due :up:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Tanti mi conoscono bene. Da tanti anni cerco di chiudere una storia con un amante bastardo ma senza risultati. Non funziona niente. Lui che me ne fa di tutti i colori, sedute dalla psicologa, riavvicinamenti a mio marito...
> Il problema sono IO. Mi piace farmi del male, mi piace distruggermi la vita.
> Mi aveva rifregata sapete? eh si. che brava, tante parole, bei discorsi. Ed eccomi qui. A punto e a capo.
> FIno alla prossima.
> ...


Ciao Elisa, la tua storia per certi versi è la mia. Anche io per cinque lunghissimi anni mi sono fatta abbindolare da un ragazzo e solo un paio di giorni fa ho scoperto che nel frattempo in questi anni si è pure sposato!!!!
Anche io come te ho fatto un percorso psicologico, iniziato proprio, guarda caso due anni fa, quando mi sono ritrovata a toccare il punto più basso della mia storia con lui.
Neanche io ho chiuso questa storia, nonostante la psicoterapia. E' vero la colpa è solo nostra, perchè non vi vogliamo bene e siamo noi che continuiamo a volerci fidare di persone che hanno in tutti i modi dimostrato inaffidabilità e mancanza di rispetto.
Mi chiedo anche io perchè? Non mi voglio bene ok! Di che abbiamo paura, di essere veramente felici?
Mi piacerebbe aiutarti e dirti qualcosa di più ma, oggi vivo la tua stessa condizione, anche io pensavo di richiamare subito la psicologa ma per fare che? 
La forza la dobbiamo trovare dentro, da sole! La consapevolezza c'è, dobbiamo solo trasformarla in volontà!
Io ho una zia, che per 22 anni è stata sposata con un uomo che la tradiva, la picchiava e in più ha caricato lei e la sorella di debiti. cifre allucinanti che neanche ti scrivo. Alla fine dopo tanti soprusi ha trovato la voglia e la forza di andarsene via e ricominciare a vivere!
Prendo lei come esempio, perchè dopo tanti anni ha trovato la forza dentro di lei di ribellarsi! Io spero che arriverà anche per me e per te la voglia di riscattarsi come donne, di riprendere in mano il controllo della propria vita e togliere il potere a tali individui di usarci.
Ti faccio il mio più sincero e in bocca al lupo!
E spero di poterti leggere un giorno felice di essere riuscita ad uscire da questo calvario!


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il tradimento è il tentativo di provare una nuova storia senza lasciare l'altra nella quale abbiamo trovato le maggiori risposte. Sempre alla ricerca del meglio, si tradisce per sapere se la scelta sia stata buona o meno.
> 
> Sotto questo aspetto, il tradimento assume un altro ruolo. Diventerebbe quasi positivo, se non per il fatto che durante il tradimento si fa finta di *non *conoscere l'altro lato della medaglia, finora migliore.
> 
> ...


Questo è un punto di vista davvero interessante.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sei stai seguendo una terapia, sarai stata avviata a cercare di capire cose vuoi dalla vita. Se quello che avevi (un marito, una bambina di 3 anni) non ti bastava, perché mai dovrebbe bastarti ora che marito e figlia hanno solo 6 anni di più?
> Se non tornerai a fare l'amante con lui, cosa che tra altri e bassi, come giustamente ti hanno fatto notare altri, ti ha dato gratificazioni, adrenalina e, non ultimo, ti ha riempito i pensieri, lo sarai di un altro. Se non saprai trovare i te e nella vita che vivi il senso della tua vita.
> *Lui è un sintomo non la tua malattia*.


Sante parole!


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa, la tua storia per certi versi è la mia. Anche io per cinque lunghissimi anni mi sono fatta abbindolare da un ragazzo e solo un paio di giorni fa ho scoperto che nel frattempo in questi anni si è pure sposato!!!!
> Anche io come te ho fatto un percorso psicologico, iniziato proprio, guarda caso due anni fa, quando mi sono ritrovata a toccare il punto più basso della mia storia con lui.
> Neanche io ho chiuso questa storia, nonostante la psicoterapia. E' vero la colpa è solo nostra, perchè non vi vogliamo bene e siamo noi che continuiamo a volerci fidare di persone che hanno in tutti i modi dimostrato inaffidabilità e mancanza di rispetto.
> Mi chiedo anche io perchè? Non mi voglio bene ok! Di che abbiamo paura, di essere veramente felici?
> ...


Ciao...purtroppo non ho la possibilita' di leggere tutto per bene perche' o sono in ufficio (con altre persone) o a casa...la mia storia e' un po' diversa perche' anche io sono sposata e con figli. Pero' ho creduto di amarlo veramente fino al punto di voler lasciare tutto x ricostruire una vita insieme. Invece lui mi ha solo mentito per avermi (ma senza rinunciare al resto) li' per i suoi comodi...non sai quante volte mi ha fatto credere che stava lasciando la moglie, non sai quante volte mi ha presa in giro...avevamo le nostre crisi, io lo mandavo a quel paese...ma poi ci ricascavo...cercavo di capire "le sue ragioni". Addirittura credevo lo facesse anche x me, per i miei bimbi ancora piccoli che avrei allontanato da loro papa'. Invece lo faceva solo PER SE STESSO. perche' e' un infame, un bastardo.
Me ne ha fatte di tutti i colori e l'ultima che ho scoperto e' che cercava di abbindolare pure una ragazzina (e questo mentre diceva a me di essere la donna della sua vita...) ... ma avrai letto


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

...scusa ho dovuto chiudere... allora... Io ora ho detto BASTA, ma x davvero! Gliene ho dette di tutti i colori e non voglio + ne' vederlo ne' sentirlo...Ho capito che non e' l'uomo che voglio nella mia vita, nemmeno come amante. Mi fa schifo!
Certo, dopo tanti anni non e' facile...ma la delusione e' ormai tale che sto' reagendo bene.
Niente psicologa questa volta. Solo FORZA DI VOLONTA', le mie energie le sto' concentrando su altro: marito (con cui mi pare stia andando meglio), figli e soprattutto amici (di cui in questo momento ho davvero bisogno). Tanti li ho conosciuti qui...
E soprattutto ME STESSA! Io! 

A proposito...HO CAMBIATO NUMERO DI TELEFONO!!! ))

Dai diavoletta!! prova a reagire! Fallo x te stessa! Io sono qui se hai bisogno!! basta farti trattare cosi'!!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Un piccolo passo verso la libertà...un grande passo dentro di te per tirarti via da quello che da un sogno si è trasformato in un incubo.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Papero (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...scusa ho dovuto chiudere... allora... Io ora ho detto BASTA, ma x davvero! Gliene ho dette di tutti i colori e non voglio + ne' vederlo ne' sentirlo...Ho capito che non e' l'uomo che voglio nella mia vita, nemmeno come amante. Mi fa schifo!
> Certo, dopo tanti anni non e' facile...ma la delusione e' ormai tale che sto' reagendo bene.
> Niente psicologa questa volta. Solo FORZA DI VOLONTA', le mie energie le sto' concentrando su altro: marito (con cui mi pare stia andando meglio), figli e soprattutto amici (di cui in questo momento ho davvero bisogno). Tanti li ho conosciuti qui...
> E soprattutto ME STESSA! Io!
> ...




Grande Elisa!!! Finalmente l'hai fatto! E questa è la prova che vuoi veramente uscirne...  Hai tutta la mia stima


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Grande Elisa!!! Finalmente l'hai fatto! E questa è la prova che vuoi veramente uscirne...  Hai tutta la mia stima


Grazie! alla fine e' stata una cavolata farlo, ci ho messo 5 minuti! forse era come dicevate voi..."che non volevo uscirne veramente"..ho fatto il mio "percorso", ho preso tante di quelle inc...., e finalmente ce l'ho fatta a ritornare in me!! 
E' vero che ho  un altro numero che lui ha pero' ho pensato che: Comunque lui mi scriveva su quello che ho cambiato (cosi' io non vedo gli sms e non sono tentata a rispondere tra l'altro)...lui non vedendo la risposta pensera' che non voglio + sentirlo e dovrebbe placarsi. Se invece dovesse telefonare capira' che ho cambiato numero e si rendera' conto che x me e' davvero un'altra storia questa volta.Se invece mi chiamasse sull'altro ... beh, mi sono ricordata che il telefono che ho puo' "bloccare" alcuni numeri indesiderati. Se dovesse chiamarmi con anonimo a quel punto cambiero' pure questo di numero...ma sara' passato del tempo intanto e comunque questo num lo hanno in pochi e ci metto un secondo a farlo! 
Pero' io credo che lui non mi cerchera' piu'...e comunque meglio non vivere con quest'angoscia che arrivi un suo sms o una sua telef...o anche che "non arrivi"... facendomi capire quanto gliene e' mai fregato di me. 

Insomma...un po' contorta... ma grazie a tutti!! )


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie! alla fine e' stata una cavolata farlo, ci ho messo 5 minuti! forse era come dicevate voi..."che non volevo uscirne veramente"..ho fatto il mio "percorso", ho preso tante di quelle inc...., e finalmente ce l'ho fatta a ritornare in me!!
> E' vero che ho  un altro numero che lui ha pero' ho pensato che: Comunque lui mi scriveva su quello che ho cambiato (cosi' io non vedo gli sms e non sono tentata a rispondere tra l'altro)...lui non vedendo la risposta pensera' che non voglio + sentirlo e dovrebbe placarsi. Se invece dovesse telefonare capira' che ho cambiato numero e si rendera' conto che x me e' davvero un'altra storia questa volta.Se invece mi chiamasse sull'altro ... beh, mi sono ricordata che il telefono che ho puo' "bloccare" alcuni numeri indesiderati. Se dovesse chiamarmi con anonimo a quel punto cambiero' pure questo di numero...ma sara' passato del tempo intanto e comunque questo num lo hanno in pochi e ci metto un secondo a farlo!
> Pero' io credo che lui non mi cerchera' piu'...e comunque meglio non vivere con quest'angoscia che arrivi un suo sms o una sua telef...o anche che "non arrivi"... facendomi capire quanto gliene e' mai fregato di me.
> 
> Insomma...un po' contorta... ma grazie a tutti!! )



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Papero (29 Agosto 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'autostima ce l'ha chi non ha bisogno di conferme e amori di contrabbando per sentirsi amato/a.
> 
> Elisa stai sbagliando strada se continui a ribadire che lui ti ha ingannata.
> Tu hai voluto essere ingannata perché quel sogno (era un incubo, ma per te era un sogno) ti riempiva la mente e il cuore più delle cose reali e importanti che avevi e che hai.
> ...


Ho come il sentore che abbiamo Ritrovato/Persa


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'autostima ce l'ha chi non ha bisogno di conferme e amori di contrabbando per sentirsi amato/a.
> 
> Elisa stai sbagliando strada se continui a ribadire che lui ti ha ingannata.
> Tu hai voluto essere ingannata perché quel sogno (era un incubo, ma per te era un sogno) ti riempiva la mente e il cuore più delle cose reali e importanti che avevi e che hai.
> ...



Non avevo visto questo messaggio (come altri)... ma io ho gia' accettato che il sogno sarebbe stato un incubo...ho capito che veramente sarei finita "male" e sarei diventata la "tradita" della situazione. Perche' lui e' cosi'. Non voglio altro per la mia "autostima"...solo godermi quello che ho e avere + tempo x tutto quello a cui ho rinunciato (ad esempio tempo x me stessa).


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao...purtroppo non ho la possibilita' di leggere tutto per bene perche' o sono in ufficio (con altre persone) o a casa...la mia storia e' un po' diversa perche' anche io sono sposata e con figli. Pero' ho creduto di amarlo veramente fino al punto di voler lasciare tutto x ricostruire una vita insieme. Invece lui mi ha solo mentito per avermi (ma senza rinunciare al resto) li' per i suoi comodi...non sai quante volte mi ha fatto credere che stava lasciando la moglie, non sai quante volte mi ha presa in giro...avevamo le nostre crisi, io lo mandavo a quel paese...ma poi ci ricascavo...cercavo di capire "le sue ragioni". Addirittura credevo lo facesse anche x me, per i miei bimbi ancora piccoli che avrei allontanato da loro papa'. Invece lo faceva solo PER SE STESSO. perche' e' un infame, un bastardo.
> Me ne ha fatte di tutti i colori e l'ultima che ho scoperto e' che cercava di abbindolare pure una ragazzina (e questo mentre diceva a me di essere la donna della sua vita...) ... ma avrai letto


Si ho letto, non tutto il post, solo il tuo iniziale intervento. Ho scritto anche che la mia storia è quasi simile alla tua, non volevo paragonarle. Io non sono sposata solo lui lo è, però capisco quando scrivi che ti ha fatto credere qualcosa che poi non ha mai avuto intenzione di dare, veramente! In questo ti capisco, perchè per me è stato uguale, conscio dell'ascendente che aveva su di me e della mia dipendenza da lui, ogni volta che tornava e aveva voglia di me, mi dava quel che io volevo. Bastava un niente due carinerie e io ero subito felice ma non appena accennavo a volere qualcosa di più scappava.
Anche io mi sono giustificata in mille modi e accusata in tanti altri, alla fine ho capito che non ero il problema. Nonostante mi sia rivolta ad una psicologa, come alcuni mi hanno fatto notare, ma io per prima ne sono conscia, non ne sono uscita. Tuttavia in questi anni quantomeno ho imparato a controllare i miei comportamenti e a chiedere con calma e razionalità le cose a lui, senza piangere e in più a ribellarmi, ogni qual volta lui cercava di addossarmi le colpe per questa storia mai nata.
Sono piccolissimi passi, ma come ho letto da qualche parte, per affrontare un lungo viaggio, basta iniziare a mettere un piede dietro l'altro...
Ti abbraccio e ti stringo e spero che un giorno poteremo ritrovarci qui e leggere i rispettivi successi personali, la conquista di se stesse!


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

Se vuoi scrivimi in privato...so' cosa provi, il sentirti dipendente, come se senza di lui non riesci a vivere, a respirare...e lui che arriva a farti sentire in colpa del fatto che non riesca a decidere...
No, ribellati! So' quanto sia dura. Ma questi sono dei gran pezzi di merda. E noi delle cretine! Loro NON CI AMANO, l'amore non e' questo, non  puo' essere questo, te ne rendi conto???
Cerco di spronarti...perche' so' che quando si e' in "trance" per questo "amore" non si vede e si sente nessuno, non si riesce a capire quanto sia un rapporto MALATO e sbagliato! Che non porta A NIENTE...solo tanto tanto DOLORE!
tI ABBRACCIO!


----------



## Papero (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie! alla fine e' stata una cavolata farlo, ci ho messo 5 minuti! forse era come dicevate voi..."che non volevo uscirne veramente"..ho fatto il mio "percorso", ho preso tante di quelle inc...., e finalmente ce l'ho fatta a ritornare in me!!
> E' vero che ho  un altro numero che lui ha pero' ho pensato che: Comunque lui mi scriveva su quello che ho cambiato (cosi' io non vedo gli sms e non sono tentata a rispondere tra l'altro)...lui non vedendo la risposta pensera' che non voglio + sentirlo e dovrebbe placarsi. Se invece dovesse telefonare capira' che ho cambiato numero e si rendera' conto che x me e' davvero un'altra storia questa volta.Se invece mi chiamasse sull'altro ... beh, mi sono ricordata che il telefono che ho puo' "bloccare" alcuni numeri indesiderati. Se dovesse chiamarmi con anonimo a quel punto cambiero' pure questo di numero...ma sara' passato del tempo intanto e comunque questo num lo hanno in pochi e ci metto un secondo a farlo!
> Pero' io credo che lui non mi cerchera' piu'...e comunque meglio non vivere con quest'angoscia che arrivi un suo sms o una sua telef...o anche che "non arrivi"... facendomi capire quanto gliene e' mai fregato di me.
> 
> Insomma...un po' contorta... ma grazie a tutti!! )


Elisa... sei stata grande ma lo saresti stata ancora di più se avessi cambiato completamente numero senza che lui avesse la possibilità di scriverti. Così corri il rischio che lui capisca che l'altro numero è attivo ed inizi a inviarti messaggi li... Sicuramente sarà in astinenza di sesso visto che era abituato a ritmi elevati e vorrà di nuovo abbindolarti. Io fossi in te farei l'ultima mossa cambiando il numero definitivamente.... poi fai te


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa... sei stata grande ma lo saresti stata ancora di più se avessi cambiato completamente numero senza che lui avesse la possibilità di scriverti. Così corri il rischio che lui capisca che l'altro numero è attivo ed inizi a inviarti messaggi li... Sicuramente sarà in astinenza di sesso visto che era abituato a ritmi elevati e vorrà di nuovo abbindolarti. Io fossi in te farei l'ultima mossa cambiando il numero definitivamente.... poi fai te


dici di cambiare anche l'altro numero?? ma non credo scriva li'...mai fatto...comunque x cambiare quello davvero ci metto un secondo. mi informo subito! grazie!! P.S. Comunque + sentito...da quando ha capito che ormai non c'era + niente da fare. E sai una cosa?? secondo e' gia' in CERCA DI BRUTTO...magari della famosa ragazzina!! ma si puo' essere cosi' ANIMALI???????????


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Se vuoi scrivimi in privato...so' cosa provi, il sentirti dipendente, come se senza di lui non riesci a vivere, a respirare...e lui che arriva a farti sentire in colpa del fatto che non riesca a decidere...
> No, ribellati! So' quanto sia dura. Ma questi sono dei gran pezzi di merda. E noi delle cretine! Loro NON CI AMANO, l'amore non e' questo, non  puo' essere questo, te ne rendi conto???
> Cerco di spronarti...perche' so' che quando si e' in "trance" per questo "amore" non si vede e si sente nessuno, non si riesce a capire quanto sia un rapporto MALATO e sbagliato! Che non porta A NIENTE...solo tanto tanto DOLORE!
> tI ABBRACCIO!


Lui è riuscito a farmi credere che era tutta colpa mia e io mi sentivo responsabile. Diceva che non veniva o non mi chiamava o non voleva impegnarsi con me, perchè ero sempre nervosa, mi lamentavo, discutevamo troppo, ecc.
Ma non si è mai sognato di dirmi il vero motivo, ossia che era sposato.


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lui è riuscito a farmi credere che era tutta colpa mia e io mi sentivo responsabile. Diceva che non veniva o non mi chiamava o non voleva impegnarsi con me, perchè ero sempre nervosa, mi lamentavo, discutevamo troppo, ecc.
> Ma non si è mai sognato di dirmi il vero motivo, ossia che era sposato.



Vuoi ridere?? a me diceva che non si "decideva" perche' io non mi fidavo di lui!! forse xche' in + occasioni avevo capito che mi stava prendendo per il culo??  E pensa che anche davanti all'evidenza, prove scritte che aveva cercato e scritto a quella ragazzina, ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi "che non aveva fatto niente"....
No, qui bisogna reagire! questi sono degli infami proprio...credimi...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Vuoi ridere?? a me diceva che non si "decideva" perche' io non mi fidavo di lui!! forse xche' in + occasioni avevo capito che mi stava prendendo per il culo??  E pensa che anche davanti all'evidenza, prove scritte che aveva cercato e scritto a quella ragazzina, ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi "che non aveva fatto niente"....
> No, qui bisogna reagire! questi sono degli infami proprio...credimi...



C'e'una morale qua'che nessuno ha il coraggio di scrivere....ma come puoi credere alle parole di un traditore???Sai la mia''amica''mi dice''tra me e tua moglie,a controlli stai fresco''.......infatti,ho quasi organizzato una cosetta...
Mai fidarsi amica.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Si ho letto, non tutto il post, solo il tuo iniziale intervento. Ho scritto anche che la mia storia è quasi simile alla tua, non volevo paragonarle. Io non sono sposata solo lui lo è, però capisco quando scrivi che ti ha fatto credere qualcosa che poi non ha mai avuto intenzione di dare, veramente! In questo ti capisco, perchè per me è stato uguale, conscio dell'ascendente che aveva su di me e della mia dipendenza da lui, ogni volta che tornava e aveva voglia di me, mi dava quel che io volevo. Bastava un niente due carinerie e io ero subito felice ma non appena accennavo a volere qualcosa di più scappava.
> Anche io mi sono giustificata in mille modi e accusata in tanti altri, alla fine ho capito che non ero il problema. Nonostante mi sia rivolta ad una psicologa, come alcuni mi hanno fatto notare, ma io per prima ne sono conscia, non ne sono uscita. Tuttavia in questi anni quantomeno ho imparato a controllare i miei comportamenti e a chiedere con calma e razionalità le cose a lui, senza piangere e in più a ribellarmi, ogni qual volta lui cercava di addossarmi le colpe per questa storia mai nata.
> Sono piccolissimi passi, ma come ho letto da qualche parte, per affrontare un lungo viaggio, basta iniziare a mettere un piede dietro l'altro...
> Ti abbraccio e ti stringo e spero che un giorno poteremo ritrovarci qui e leggere i rispettivi successi personali, la conquista di se stesse!


Ma ragazze io sono sicuro che se noi inchiodassimo i vostri bei tomi loro direbbero, che sono tutte fantasie e cose che mi siete messe in testa voi, che loro in realtà non vi hanno mai promesso niente ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
Quindi andate oltre per carità.


----------



## Elisa (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ragazze io sono sicuro che se noi inchiodassimo i vostri bei tomi loro direbbero, che sono tutte fantasie e cose che mi siete messe in testa voi, che loro in realtà non vi hanno mai promesso niente ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
> Quindi andate oltre per carità.


purtroppo hai ragione...  ANDIAMO OLTRE che e' meglio!


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

*Verissimo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ragazze io sono sicuro che se noi inchiodassimo i vostri bei tomi loro direbbero, che sono tutte fantasie e cose che mi siete messe in testa voi, che loro in realtà non vi hanno mai promesso niente ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
> Quindi andate oltre per carità.


E magari sono pure convinti che sia così.
Del resto non ci si può ricordare proprio tutto quel che si dice, ma si è ben sicuri di quello che si fa.
Si dice anche "sei la più bella (o speciale o interessante o intrigante) che abbia mai incontrato" ma fa parte del repertorio, non si pensa sil serio che una ci creda.
Ma che non si è mai organizzato una separazione o un matrimonio lo si ricorda benissimo.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che il tuo amante sta cercando un'altra ruota di scorta adesso che tu fai i capricci? Si chiama amore questo? Lo so che tra amanti si accrese tutte le vicende vissute insieme, ma sinceramente, cosa hai vissuto di così grande con questo uomo che non hai sicuramente vissuto di più grande con tuo marito?
> Del resto è evidente che tu hai un problema di autostima e sinceramente secondo me dovresti dire tutto a tuo marito, perchè tu non sei una traditrice normale, sei dipendente dall'affetto degli altri e non sei capace di scollarti da loro (anche da tuo marito, piuttosto che lasciarlo hai preferito fargli del gran male).
> Tu hai bisogno di cure in clinica e non scherzo, devi uscire dalla tua vita per essere aiutata, se non lo fai auguri, questa cosa andrà avanti ancora per anni e brutto da dirsi, te lo sarai voluta tu questo inferno, cazzo si vive una volta sola, perchè ci si deve fare così tanto male???



scusa se mi permetto ma tu sei davvero bravo....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> E magari sono pure convinti che sia così.
> Del resto non ci si può ricordare proprio tutto quel che si dice, ma si è ben sicuri di quello che si fa.
> Si dice anche "sei la più bella (o speciale o interessante o intrigante) che abbia mai incontrato" ma fa parte del repertorio, non si pensa sil serio che una ci creda.
> Ma che non si è mai organizzato una separazione o un matrimonio lo si ricorda benissimo.


Ma figuriamoci XD.
GLi esseri umani non sono automi.
E soprattutto non sono rigidi bambini spaventati da tenere (peggio vessare) su un banco di scuola.
Non sono cani da ammaestrare a leggi etiche e morali impartite dalla maestra di turno, XD.
Quanti di noi dicono e lo dico in veneto: A me so ciavà con le me man.
Vuol dire ho compiuto un'azione sbagliata, o per leggerezza o per un sacco di motivi.
Nessuno è ben sicuro di quello che fa, NESSUNO.
Ad ogni istante sono molteplice le scelte di comportamento che uno può operare, e tante volte, specie in coppia assistiamo a ferite e delusioni, perchè l'altro risponde al nostro comportamento in maniera diametralmente opposta alle nostre aspettative.

NON ESISTE NESSUN REPERTORIO, ok?
Non siamo dentro un film.

Mi dispiace per te, ma ognuno di noi vede il mondo con i suoi occhi, e lo deforma secondo la sua volontà di vederlo eh?
Non siamo qui:
[video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci XD.
> GLi esseri umani non sono automi.
> E soprattutto non sono rigidi bambini spaventati da tenere (peggio vessare) su un banco di scuola.
> Non sono cani da ammaestrare a leggi etiche e morali impartite dalla maestra di turno, XD.
> ...


Guarda è quello che ho detto io.
Quello che conta sono i fatti e le parole sono solo parole. Ognuno agisce per come sente ed è all'interno di quella relazione.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U&feature=related[/video]


Piccolo O.T. 

Ho rivisto stò video dopo tanti anni, e sempre più mi convingo che dovrebbe diventare programma di studi nelle scuole.

Fine O.T.


----------



## Elisa (2 Settembre 2011)

Ciao ragazzi non posso scrivere molto in questo periodo...

Pero' oggi sono 5 SETTIMANE che "non mi drogo" e non ho nemmeno forti crisi di astinenza...non voglio cantar vittoria ma...GRAZIE!! 

La strada e' ancora lunga e a tratti molto dura...ma questa volta io sono davvero cambiata...meglio soffrire ora che per tutta la vita...
un abbraccio a tutti!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi non posso scrivere molto in questo periodo...
> 
> Pero' oggi sono 5 SETTIMANE che "non mi drogo" e non ho nemmeno forti crisi di astinenza...non voglio cantar vittoria ma...GRAZIE!!
> 
> ...


Vedi come sono munifico?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...le mie cure funzionano eh?
Brava...
Ammettilo dai che i rimedi del COnte sono delle vere panacee...rispetto a tutte quelle corbellerie....tipo ritrova te stessa....
Ritrova te stessa...ma dalla a me...o a chi ti pare...
Uauuuuuuuuuuuu....


----------

